# ♡ carp's dream town review thread ♡



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

hello! welcome to a ugly lil' dream town review thread by the only n only dog fish, carp!11
to enter your town, simply reply below with your dream-code and i will review it! ♡
will any1 reply tho​


Spoiler: how i review dream towns



i will review dream towns on a *5 star scale* for a variety of factors, as well as a comment and an overall rating out of 5 stars, to categorize your town onto this post for the future.

if your town has been previously review and you have changed it significantly or improved it, you may post your dream code again and i will have another look.

all dream town ratings are, of course, _my opinion_, and if you disagree then so be it!! ♡

_no rating is meant to be an insult_​


Spoiler: example review



*town name:* _celery_
*dream code:* _6B00-0042-F58F_
*aesthetics:* ★☆☆☆☆
*theme:* ☆☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ☆☆☆☆☆
*design:* ☆☆☆☆☆
*overall:* ☆☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _long comment w tons of detail c;_








Spoiler: previously reviewed dream towns






Spoiler: 5 ☆ dream towns






Spoiler: newmist



*town name:* _newmist_
*dream code:* _4C00-002A-1D11_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★★★
*colour:* ★★★★★
*design:* ★★★★★
*overall:* ★★★★★
*comment:* _here_








Spoiler: 4 ☆ dream towns






Spoiler: arboleda



*town name:* _arboleda_
*dream code:* _4E00-0037-5C7C_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★★★
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★★★
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: bwagency



*town name:* _bwagency_
*dream code:* _5E00-0013-ADE0_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★★
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: cat isle



*town name:* _cat isle_
*dream code:* _4E00-0042-4F8A_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★★★
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: fairfax



*town name:* _fairfax_
*dream code:* _4A00-0046-0185_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★★
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★★★★★
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: tears



*town name:* _tears_
*dream code:* _5E00-003A-90DA_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★★
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _here_








Spoiler: 3 ☆ dream towns






Spoiler: azulon



*town name:* _azulon_
*dream code:* _5E00-000F-6EAB_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: bluebell



*town name:* _bluebell_
*dream code:* _4A00-0055-722E_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: bluebell



*town name:* _bluebell_
*dream code:* _5E00-000F-8188_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: highland



*town name:* _highland_
*dream code:* _7E00-003F-8198_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: mangles



*town name:* _mangles_
*dream code:* _7D00-0017-C82F_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: olympus



*town name:* _olympus_
*dream code:* _5D00-0054-FFF3_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: pandora



*town name:* _pandora_
*dream code:* _4C00-0057-6F6D_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: pn?vma



*town name:* _pn?vma_
*dream code:* _6B00-0048-8905_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: shamplin



*town name:* _shamplin_
*dream code:* _5A00-0026-D661_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _here_








Spoiler: 2 ☆ dream towns






Spoiler: chinchin



*town name:* _chinchin_
*dream code:* _5C00-0045-9DC6_
*aesthetics:* ★☆☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: eventide



*town name:* _eventide_
*dream code:* _4E00-0031-15C1_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_ (scroll down)





Spoiler: gables



*town name:* _gables_
*dream code:* _5F00-0010-89AF_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★☆☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: hyrule



*town name:* _hyrule_
*dream code:* _4F00-0012-3B36_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: lemon



*town name:* _lemon_
*dream code:* _6C00-0054-470F_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: mineola



*town name:* _mineola_
*dream code:* _4A00-0012-3448_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: ordon



*town name:* _ordon_
*dream code:* _6B00-0010-49F3_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_








Spoiler: 1 ☆ dream towns






Spoiler: polis



*town name:* _polis_
*dream code:* _6F00-0035-DECF_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ☆☆☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_





Spoiler: tiger



*town name:* _tiger_
*dream code:* _4C00-0021-CA47_
*aesthetics:* ★☆☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★☆☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _here_








*this thread is closed rn sorry*
i will continue when my new town gets a dream suite ​


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2017)

Want to review my very awful DA for fun? Feel free! It's in the description  Don't expect anything wonderful, and don't be afraid to insult it. It is pre-renovation and has changed drastically since, but I like keeping the old DA because of sentimental reasons. It's the first time I started experimenting with paths and landscaping. So although I am fond of the town at the point of the save, I know it isn't great. But I'd love to hear what you think ^_^ I have a thick skin so don't be afraid to be honest!


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

Arize said:


> Want to review my very awful DA for fun? Feel free! It's in the description  Don't expect anything wonderful, and don't be afraid to insult it. It is pre-renovation and has changed drastically since, but I like keeping the old DA because of sentimental reasons. It's the first time I started experimenting with paths and landscaping. So although I am fond of the town at the point of the save, I know it isn't great. But I'd love to hear what you think ^_^ I have a thick skin so don't be afraid to be honest!



*town name:* _azulon_
*dream code:* _5E00-000F-6EAB_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★☆☆☆☆
*design:* ★☆☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _a dark, dingy town with orange fall trees. the paths are placed quite nicely, but the map layout is a bit busy. a few pretty little areas, with very repetitive flowers and clashing colours. a good mix of flower breeds as well as colours would look far better and more beautiful than the current outlook. using a colour palette to pick flower colours that match with your chosen grass and bush colours would be a positive decision for your town.

your secret beach is fairly quaint, but very unfinished. i personally love a town crammed with flowers, so items on the floor like fruit baskets don't look as alien.

i'm confused by the path layouts - very thicc in some places, and more normal in others. again, at the top of your town, flowers would be a defining feature, but are weak and laborious to look at. a positive of your upper town is the campsite and well positions, which are pretty when you forget about the obnoxious flowers. i like the look of the purple roses and white violets together - very minimal and sweet. furthermore, your path designs don't need to reach the furthermost points in town - a thinner path or none at all would be more effective, such as would be used in real life. the two houses at the top of town are very cute and fit the rustic/foresty theme very nicely - i like their little pieces of landscaping, too.

the asian?? themed house on it's own at the right, has a nice exterior, but a confusing interior. the main room is a kitchen/lounge/dining room, and then another lounge behind it, with a library and office. your interior design is weaker than your exteriors: very large empty spaces and no purpose seems to be behind each placement. the vibe of having an entire theme in one room is very 2013, if you mixed items with similar colours or styles, the room would receive less hha points but look much more beautiful.

i'm usually not a fan of the crowded "town" look in any town i visit, but the left half of this town is just spread out enough with enough pwps to look okay, but the landscaping needs to be more thorough to make it work. your bridge placements are also very poor, with them being incapable of delivering the crosser to an empty space. zuko's house is more cohesive - an exterior and interior matching always pleases the eyes. link's house has such large spaces of room that it is ugly, despite being very average in appearance; a classy, filled room is more appealing than a classy, empty one.

and that seems to be it! i found your town (despite it being an old, bad save) as quite average, with nothing screaming for attention. having a more interesting path would be far more solid: as well as this, a path ontop of concrete should *cover the concrete*, and you need to invest in inner corner qr codes!!!!

thank you for letting me visit your town, i hope you found my opinions a little helpful._


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 2, 2017)

Lol I love this! Very thorough  As for inner corner qr codes - I'm much too lazy to make them hahaha ^_^ I'll definitely be coming back to you once I update the DA. Excellent review!


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 2, 2017)

If you wouldn't mind could you please review my DA? It's 5E00-000F-8188


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

BluebellLight said:


> If you wouldn't mind could you please review my DA? It's 5E00-000F-8188



*town name:* _bluebell_
*dream code:* _5E00-000F-8188_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _a pretty, bright town with tons of blue-ish purple hues and overgrown paths! i love the colour combinations which tie in so well with your path designs; i am very impressed you managed to make them yourself, they really pick out the colour of the pansies beautifully. your little landscaping areas such as the heart of bushes by the town plaza are tasteful and minimal, without being too far fetched. very well executed.

wandering over to bronwen's house, a few flowers seem a little forcefully placed, but i love the thin pathway to their little cabana abode. the use of mushrooms to spread out the flowers is effective. inside, the main room clashes with the exterior, and is rather empty; the gap between the left and right sofa could be filled by a sea-shell music box, perhaps? a quaint caf? styled interior, though. upstairs, the sweet bedroom is not to my tastes, but is cutely put together. i would recommend using more items on the walls, and perhaps placing some items you can walk through such as books or pouches on the floor. for the walls, paintings or clothing would be a sweet, realistic touch.

i love the symmetry of the town hall being between the two houses, but the illuminated arch would stand out less with your blue and white aesthetic - of course, it is your decision, but the pinks and reds do clash a little. the pansies lining each path are a little repetitive. to focus on the zen theme by the town hall, you could sprinkle in some more bamboo or sweet olive bushes along the pathway to make the path feel less rigid and forced. the orchard behind your police station is quaint, if a little square and box-y: i imagine you're a person who likes formation in your town.

lucille's house has a lovely border of bamboo and bushes, and the wisteria trellis ties in perfectly with her exterior. removing the pansies and replacing them with more subtle colours such as jacobs ladders and white pansies would be more effective at the front.

inside, her interior matches perfectly with her exterior, but the flooring feels a little brash and out of place to me. with the dark wood tones of the furniture, it'd be lovely to see a dark wood floor, or a white/green floor to contrast the furniture and pick out the palette of the room. to the left, the kitchen is well put together, with only the armchair feeling a little discoloured. i love the music you have picked for this house. to the right, i was initially confused of the theme, but the spa/bathroom vibe is quaintly done. i like how you have mixed more furniture types in this room, and the customisation makes the room really fit together. the kotatsu?? table at the back left corner is a little alienating to the rest of the room. the back room appears to be a dining room, with clashing woods again. i like the use of knick-knacks on the walls and tabletops in this room. upstairs, the bed seems to be thrown into a library setting - rather confusing. downstairs the room feels very empty because of the plain flooring - either use more items or a different flooring type. filling the corners and back of the room can help to make it seem fuller.

your long path from the police station to the windmill is effective, and i like the little area of bushes and flowers to the left of the windmill. below this, your little red surrounded fountain is a contrast to the rest of the town, but perhaps not in the best way. further down, beside the three houses, a few less trees and more bushes would create an effective ambiance for the town. the path to the bridge seems undeveloped compared to the rest of the village. 

over to the island-esque area, and i love your use of the totem pole pwps! i hardly ever see these, and they reall work with your bluish flowers and perfect cherries picking out their distinct colouring. the log bench seems a little unnecessary. above the caf?, i love the area beside bam's house: the fountain is so perfectly contrasted with the pink carnations, and the metal bench is nicely positioned. the bamboo-bush combo is a nice border to the river. by the caf?, the pwp of the flower clock is a little bit out of place in your town, with the red tulips not fitting the flowers - try to surround this pwp with flowers that are within it, then use an ombre (fading effect) of flowers to ones normally used within your town, to create a more subtle look.

near bob's house has the bright paths and wooden pwps, which seem to clash a bit. if you set your town in the early morning before sunrise, these might blend better together. the rest of your island seems quite bland and understated, which is a shame for such a diverse piece of land.

tommy's house is painfully placed: a horizontal bridge would be more simple to navigate around. stitches' and dotty's houses are very well placed within the landscape, and your landscaping skills are solid here. a larger variety of whites and purples would benefit the aesthetics of the area. tommy's exterior clashes with the blues, and the inside doesn't match the exterior, as par normal in this village. the rooms seem unfinished or one themed: a larger mix of matching furniture is more effective in my eyes. the whole house is rather bland and underdeveloped, with less of the exotic magic i saw in lucille's house.

above his house, the campground and statue fountain are nicely situated. the cut bamboo from here to retail is effective, and the weeds make the town seem very wild and forest-y, i like it! 

and that seems to be it! thank you for having me, i hope you found my review of your town fairly constructive._

- - - Post Merge - - -



Arize said:


> Lol I love this! Very thorough  As for inner corner qr codes - I'm much too lazy to make them hahaha ^_^ I'll definitely be coming back to you once I update the DA. Excellent review!



you're very welcome! i'm glad you found my review thorough, i just try and cover everything i can!

i can't help noticing the inner corners - my eagle eyes ;^)


----------



## calintz (Apr 2, 2017)

i like my town enough, but i'm always looking for other insights! thanks! c:


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

calintz said:


> i like my town enough, but i'm always looking for other insights! thanks! c:



*town name:* _hyrule_
*dream code:* _4F00-0012-3B36_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _a pink-ish, spring, bright town full of abundant growth, it seems. loading into your town, i was a little confused of where to go - every direction seemed a bit barren and empty, as if someone had chopped all the trees and forgotten to replace them. i like the path to the left which i did eventually discover, but perhaps the alternate pattern to that one (which is a darker shade or something similar) would be nice once in a while. the paths are very thicc, a style i'm not sure about as of yet, and without any flowers or foliage around, it seems very.. empty.

over the diagonal bridge, and oH! a hacked town. goodness me. didn't expect that, to be fair. the combination of orange and pink lilies is quite pretty, but next to it the clipping river is a bit of an eye sore. your wisteria trellis beside the highest bridge is nicely decorated around, but again, bushes are needed, in my honest opinion. the barren, open space inbetween each little thing needs to be sorted, too. a town is only as good as it's empty bits. i'm guessing your town is unfinished. underneath aomine's house is fairly cute, but the lack of any height/depth which would be solved by bushes and trees being strategically placed annoys me lil' eyes!! your use of flowers next to your house is a bit crude, try mixing breeds and colours for a better look.

it's a shame aomine's house door is not matching with the rest, but alas. inside, your main room is very loud with no theme, it seems? mix-matched, and very box-y. try opening up the room, rather than making corridors to walk in. your back room is cute, but the floor deducts from it's beauty - in this room, a less loud floor is needed, as the items are so crammed and detailed in here. to the right, i can see what you're going for, but a few pieces are a little obnoxious to the overall aesthetic. nice use of an own design on the walls, though - i don't see that much. to the left, the room is too crowded and the sets don't match very well. the mermaid series is too dark to be in this room, as is the card item. the flooring is a little odd, as well. it feels like the whole house is a little thrown together, with no cohesive design. try planning out rooms before you make them! upstairs is a solid room - i like the colour scheme and the design, but again, a few pieces stand out. try using a deeply coloured lamp in an intense shade to combat this issue. in the basement, your little display of your rarest items is quaint, but the wallpaper and flooring would be better being different styles if that is what you're going for.

by the police station, the cedars and bushes are cutely positioned, but the vast sea of blue needs to be broken up a little with white pansies, white tulips or something else in the same colour palette. running over to retail, your sea of one-breed flowers continues. i like the use of a diagonal path, but the thickness is a little confusing in places. the archway??? pwp is for some reason not centralised, which hurts my brain. your little flower groups around a villagers house is a cute touch. momoi's house exterior is cute and simplistic, the jacob's ladders work well with the plain white brick wall.

inside, the mixing of sets is done, to little success. focus on the colour of items, rather than the seasonality of them. in the basement a confusing mess of colour is used to no avail, and upstairs needs to be less box-y again. to achieve this, place sofas one or two spaces into the room, not against the wall. boxes work when the furniture style is cosy, not cute.

up to town hall, and the flower combination there contrasts with the meow coupon machine very nicely. if you alternated them in a diagonal line, it might look a little more appealing. behind the town hall is a lovely little nook with a metal bench: i love the jacob's ladders and the trees with the bushes placed one position forward - a great small touch.

stonehenge's sea of carnations is very cute. alternating flowers like this is so effective in my opinion. attempt to do this in the rest of town and you'll have a very solid design going on. the little lagoon beside your campsite is cute, but the red lilies are a bit obtrusive. pick a colour scheme and stick to it!

down the bottom of your town, the little village area with toby, stitches and marshal is adorable, and the flowers around the stone sculpture-y thing are very quaint. your terracotta coloured tiles in this area of town are very effective, especially with the zen bell and zen lantern.

continuing right, your town has very little to offer down at the bottom. the flowers are cute, but nothing extra-ordinary because of the lack of bushes, i believe. thank you for having me in your town, and i hope the feedback will be constructive for you in the future._


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 2, 2017)

I love reviews! It's nice how well organized this is.
If you are willing to review two towns that would be nice. If you only pick one, could you please review Arboleda? I have been making a lot of changes recently. My DAs are in my description.
Thank you for your time. <3


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 2, 2017)

Hellos!

I'm doing another snapshot of Polis's construction tonight, it's not going to be pretty (I'm moving villagers around...) but I'd like your thoughts on my newest additions. As someone else said earlier I'm also a brick wall and take insults well, I know my town has no flower matching and some areas are nowhere near completion.

I'll be posting my DA once I get home tonight. I look forward to seeing how it scores unfinished ^-^

Thanks!


----------



## calintz (Apr 2, 2017)

my bf helped with the hacks, like the clovers in the river & moving some of the pwps - i liked it more than what the game offered so i kept them in. XD

thanks for the thoughts!  i guess i just don't really stick to themes and use paths and stuff differently, haha! i do agree the town feels kinda empty, but i guess it's not my aesthetic to add so many bushes. i do like the area where three houses are together the most, too, haha - i wish the rest of the town was as successful.

i've been thinking of changing the rooms, as well, but i'm not really sure what i'd do, tbh. :Oa

i appreciate the time you took to look around! \o/ very thorough! 'u'd


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 2, 2017)

My DA is 4A00-0012-3448

My houses are a mess right now, because I am still trying to find the furniture I need for them. Also Hannah's exterior is messed up right now because I can't find the one I need.


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

Fruitcup said:


> I love reviews! It's nice how well organized this is.
> If you are willing to review two towns that would be nice. If you only pick one, could you please review Arboleda? I have been making a lot of changes recently. My DAs are in my description.
> Thank you for your time. <3



i'm fine with reviewing two towns, and thank you for saying it's organised i spend a little long

*town name:* _arboleda_
*dream code:* _4E00-0037-5C7C_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★★★
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★★★
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _a modern, realistic town with broad paths and flower beds. loading into your town, i love the atmosphere and the path designs - very solid and really live up to the town plaza vibe. the little outfit of whatever fruit is adorable and gender neutral, which i support!!

straight above your plaza is the town hall, beautifully symmetrical to the plaza - i like the use of the red carnations and cosmos together, that's a pretty unique combo that works!! above the town hall feels extremely crowded, a little overboard for my tastes, if i'm honest. the alternating purple tulips and white pansies work well together, bordering both the police station and town hall nicely. perhaps the police station could use a tree or two below it to frame it?

your two lakes around this area are beautifully coped with. i practically squealed at the two way, curving paths with the little stump and mushrooms!! so adorable, gorgeous use of your natural layout. continuing to the left, the little design sign of your town map is quaint, and the path to retail is nicely matched with the fruits on either side. infront of the modern bench you could place jacob's ladders, but aside from that your modern, chic look works very well.

i'm not a big fan of the modern clock, but with it's little circle of bushes, you have made it work. i'd love to see cut bamboo on the bottom corners to give it that extra little flair, but really that's just personal preference.

your town gate looks very cold, and the path to main street looks quite foreboding. i would research some flower bed qr code designs to place to the right of the station, to make it less blocky. the mushrooms around the stone are a sweet touch, but a little confusing design-wise. i'm not really sure how you could make it work any better, but perhaps the back mushroom could be a carnation, and the front mushroom a gift?

the path to your campsite is simple, if a little wide for the rustic area it leads to. a thin path could be more effective. i like the use of alternating flowers, but maybe directly around resetti's pothole and the campsite itself they could change? i'm not sure of how well red works with the orange colour of the tent. continuing down to the little water fountain, i find yet another little treat for me to use on my journey around town: they're very sweet, and really interest the visitor in the town.

your blue sea underneath this area, where the river curves up, is a nice use of the modern streetlamps and the fountains placed fairly symmetrically (i couldn't be bothered to check exactly, but they line up well to the eye). for corners of paths, you could change it up with a different kind of flower or a corner design, to make the path less blocky.

the windmill and picnic blanket are sweet, but i'd love to see a more diverse range of flowers around both. really mix it up and go wild with a pink, white and yellow combination of different textured flowers. your vertical bridges being both so even is very pleasing to the eye, congrats.

the villager house area of town is quaint and sweet. another crowded town area that works well, i am surprised! i love the use of the statue fountain, and the hammock underneath it all is a sweet touch. above, the cube sculpture is beautifully landscaped around, but the corners being cut bamboo would really connect the outer border of the bamboo and the bushes together. the bench is well positioned, and i love how villagers are constantly running around this little area! piper even said hello c:

your use of trees and bushes over to the right side of town is very nice to look at, and everything seems very cosy and snug. solange's house ends the pathway nicely, and the little wetsuit gift was quaint, but i shan't waste my time diving today. the exterior is very fitting with the town theme, and the red letter box is sweet. perhaps the use of red flowers around solange's house would be more fitting with the letter box?

inside, you have fallen into the trap of using one theme a room for the most part, along with having a large gap in the top left corner of the main room. placing a pile of books infront of the tv would be a nice lil' extra. it's really difficult to give you advice, as your town is so beautifully put together. the back room's library / sitting room is simple, but effective. again, the large gaps are something my eye wants to fill, but the loud carpet in this room works with it. to the left, your room is very futuristic and modern, and the tiling of the floor works with the large gaps - try to place some little human touches in each room, as if someone is truly living there. to the left, a basic kitchen room is neatly executed, and fits well with the realistic vibe. upstairs, your bedroom is sweet, but a little brash and loud - the villager pictures could be rotated different directions, and the back corners could be lamps rather than villagers to create more depth. i like the little area with your coat-hanger and marshmallow stool. in the basement, solange's little games room is quaint, but very open plan. something in the middle which you could walk through like a fortune cookie ticket (for one of the games, perhaps) would be a sweet touch.

you handle the corner of the cliff very well, continuing the villager town-like atmosphere along the path. i like the continuation of the path past rafael's house with clovers to the beach slope. above their abode, the cafe is nicely situated with an apple orchard, but the use of orange or lemon trees as well would make a nice change. rafael's more rustic yet still modern exterior is sweet.

his downstairs room is a little bland and empty, and the upstairs seems a little unfinished.

thank you for letting me visit your beautifully executed modern town, and good luck with future development!_

*town name:* _cat isle_
*dream code:* _4E00-0042-4F8A_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★★★
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _what a vibrant, exotic outfit! the town is very bright and modern, and the light sunset really sets the mood. i love the combination of both road and path patterns! they are so adorable. the use of hacks to place palm trees symmetrically up to the town hall reminds me a lot of aclgttc. your use of the purple and white colour scheme throughout is very clear, and really holds the town together. 

don gato's house looks very large and forboding, and the little lobby main room is very well put together. the gaps in the room work well here, because of the room's theme. to the back, the tiny, sketchy-looking operating theater?? is a worrying sight i spent a brief moment in. to the left, the room's back wall is very plain, perhaps a classy painting could improve the outlook, but it fits the bleak vibe of a hospital, if that's what it is supposed to be. to the left, the staff area is quaint and well done - i love the concrete block with foliage item. upstairs, the staff room? or bed room is bland, but works efficiently for the story it tells. downstairs, i love the little cars!! a garage, i presume. very empty, perhaps a toolbox item (if such a thing exists) would be nicely positioned in here, or the drain item you can walk over.

the station is nicely surrounded, and the police station is nicely placed, apart from the patterns that it forces away with the 2 wide doorway. this gives me flashbacks to 2013 help!1 the very straight road with all the buildings along it works well, but the effectiveness of the campsite is masked by retails charm. your litle park area is simple, and would be helped by a few flowers here and there, perhaps a flower box qr code? directly below the station, your illuminated clock is nicely surrounded, but having one space in each corner where a pattern currently is for a flower would make the trees and bushes feel more subtle than they do currently.

i ran down past the traffic lights, to below the town plaza, where the illuminated arch looks a little alienated with patterns around it. the thin piece of town below the river serving as a construction area is so quaint and unique! a wonderful piece of design, and the weeds and buried items make it a beautiful little area. the fountain being sunk in the river is quite ironic next to the little construction, too. nicely done. your picnic blanket area and lighthouse are very mediocre, with the flower combo being a bit bland next to the blanket. above this, the zen area with garden and bus stop is simplistic but effective, and the jacob's ladders are tastefully placed. some cut bamboo would look nice here and there.

the initials of cat isle in bushes are so prettily done! never seen anyone do that, and right beside the little villager homes, they fit in as a sweet emblem of patriotism. the very plain interior and exterior of mishu's house is very cute, and work together. is it a community centre? i'm a little baffled, but it's sweet nevertheless.

thank you for having me in your town, i enjoyed it! hope you manage to develop cat isle further c:_

- - - Post Merge - - -



calintz said:


> my bf helped with the hacks, like the clovers in the river & moving some of the pwps - i liked it more than what the game offered so i kept them in. XD
> 
> thanks for the thoughts!  i guess i just don't really stick to themes and use paths and stuff differently, haha! i do agree the town feels kinda empty, but i guess it's not my aesthetic to add so many bushes. i do like the area where three houses are together the most, too, haha - i wish the rest of the town was as successful.
> 
> ...



i see! i did like the hacks, just they were a little surprising! good luck with your town - as i said, everything is just my opinion, so where i think a bush should be, you may not - your call! c:


----------



## hamster (Apr 2, 2017)

would you mind reviewing my town again? i've done quite a lot of changes apart from my houses. (still looking for the right furniture) but if you do i greatly appreciate it
6b00-0048-8905
oh, i've changed Milky's and Morgana's houses a little bit. Morgana's is verry unfinished though


----------



## carp (Apr 2, 2017)

Hellfish said:


> Hellos!
> 
> I'm doing another snapshot of Polis's construction tonight, it's not going to be pretty (I'm moving villagers around...) but I'd like your thoughts on my newest additions. As someone else said earlier I'm also a brick wall and take insults well, I know my town has no flower matching and some areas are nowhere near completion.
> 
> ...



i don't know if you have updated it, but i shall visit it nevertheless!

*town name:* _polis_
*dream code:* _6F00-0035-DECF_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ☆☆☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _arriving in polis, a very dark, mysterious yet modern town, the patterns really capture your attention, with the weaving layers. the plaza is quaintly surrounded by cedar trees and bushes, with a lacking of flowers, which is expected for a w.i.p town. trundling down, resetti's little pothole is placed nicely, and the wooden plank patterns are effective. the flowers surrounding the reset centre are a bit brash and clashing, however.

underneath felyne's house, i like the little row of bushes you have placed, but i'd love to see cut bamboo on either end and a stump in the middle to really please the eyes. your path is a little misplaced here and there, but works well on leading me to the station. the wide-ness of the path works for this situation. the water patterns are very cute!! a large field underneath the police station suggests some development to be happening, but i like how the path leads to it with the wooden plank designs. the modern streetlamps are beautiful against the rustic nature of the holly bushes and cedar trees.

the paths and river design system to the right of town is very hard to follow and obtrustive to the eyes. i struggled my way up to polly's house, who's zen interior i imagine will look good when you push the furniture out. the crowded little area with the solar panel, blanche and rosalind's house is super adorable. rosalind's house is very empty, as expected.

the little zen pwps below retail are quaint, and i imagine will look strong with some good flower combinations in the future. charging down to the fanciest house of them all, i love the little river system you've made around michael's massive megastory house. it feels like a real island with the flowers surrounding everything. inside, blocky furniture combinations along with the use of only one theme of furniture let you down: try pushing furniture one space out of the lines!

to the left, your modern theme seems to be left in the dust, and the rococco series is effective, but rather out of place with the rest of the town. good use of decorations such as the pig in blue stripes. in the back room, the space-y theme is nice, and very fitting with the house, which seems to be a space ship-ish abode with a rustic neighbour. again, with the right room, the theme is assassinated, like my beliefs this house could be cohesive. upstairs, the kitchen pieces clash with the modern furniture customised in the shiny way. place stuff in the huge galley in the middle of the room, and rotate the 2x1 table to open up the room!! in the basement, with my hopes shattered to smithereens of cohesion, the golden series is rather average with your town. *the homage to joey the duck is perfect.*

the area around town hall has *too many goddamn paths*!! less is more with a bright white path in the dead of night, dearie. the forest to the right of the campsite is quaint. i like how the cube sculpture works with your path designs.

and that appears to be it! a fairly empty town, with little to pull it together currently, but with some focus on the house themes and flower combos you could make it a great place to live! thank you! good luck!_


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you so much for the review! You have given me great ideas, I will definitely use them to further my towns.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 2, 2017)

I would love a review on my newest town Gables. 5F00-0010-89AF.  It's a simple country town with no patterns for paths. The area around Dolly's house is not finished and the area below Mary's ( from A Secret garden ) is not either. I would love to hear any suggestions you might have for them.

The houses are almost done, and I've worked really hard on them. Anne and Mary's houses are from the early 1900's, so there's lots of gawdy wallpaper and hard wood floors.


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> My DA is 4A00-0012-3448
> 
> My houses are a mess right now, because I am still trying to find the furniture I need for them. Also Hannah's exterior is messed up right now because I can't find the one I need.



*town name:* _mineola_
*dream code:* _4A00-0012-3448_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _your town is nice and green, with a lovely 6pm? sunset setting the scene. your lil' presents of the cat dress and hat could be a little more androgynous, but i can rock a dress if needs must. immediately below the bed, which is centered in the middle of the plaza tree, there is a rather inconspicuous path, not symmetrical to the rest of your plaza, which is a shame. i would recommend either using clovers and stepping stones to make the path initially symmetrical, or get a path which really has a "wow" factor, as this path is rather plain and dull.

below this, your town plaza's bushes are rather plain, and the jacob's ladders clash with the blue roof. with jacob's ladders, often less is more. the little nook between the money trees to the little alleyway around the town hall is cute. ankha's house is nicely submerged by bushes and trees, but the lack of symmetrical bush placements along with the symmetrical lilies is a little painful to the eyes. either go entirely for a symmetrical town, or don't at all. below retail is a sea of pink and purple tulips, which are rather bland against the box-y placements of the trees. a more interesting area could be made by a few stumps, cut bamboo, bushes out of lines and other flowers mixed in.

heather's house seems very barren, and the inferred chocolate roses are quite obnoxious and clash with the lighter brown of the walls. a mix of flowers to match with the exterior's wall in reds, pinks, oranges and yellows would work better here. the line of bushes around hannah's house could be more diverse to match how extra-ordinary her house is, rather than a soldier-like row of holly bushes.

inside, i like how you've kept the theme for the main room, but the centre of the house is so empty!! placing a table, such as the birthday cake one??? (i don't know the exact name) would really fill up this space quickly. the top left corner of the main room is also a little barren. your use of plants is tasteful, but i'd love to see more things on the walls. the post office poster could be a cute addition! heather's back room is also a one-theme-a-room vibe, with a huge gap to the right, where an extra table or something is needed to fill the eye sore of space. the carpet is almost loud enough to make it work. try filling up tables and shelves with items you collect such as bug trophies or lost items you forget to give back, which would hit your hha points but improve your aesthetics. at the back of the back room, the wall seems very empty and plain, with the only wall item being a tv situated right above the highest object in the room. this placement makes the room seem far too high, and placing it above the hot tub-ish thing would improve this look. more plants would work best here. heather's left room again has a huge gap where nothing seems to be catching the eye, and has the clashing wood of the counters and the darker wood of the cake+dessert box thing. having a table or two by the door with stools would fill the gap very well. the back wall behind the sanrio? sofa is very empty, and some maid clothing or other pieces of decor such as clocks could look nice. to the right room, huge areas of blank space are again annoying to the eyes. the mixing of patterns with the dots on the floor and tartan on the furniture is a nice, subtle touch. upstairs, and i find another theme of furniture plonked down. i'd recommend using plants and some items from the princess and mermaid series to blend out the regal theme. other white and yellow items would be nice to see, too. the huge gap in the floor also needs to be tended to. in the basement, the vibe is sweet and child-like, but needs more items for it to work. gyroids, rocking horses and elephant slides would be cute here!! if this is a play room, make it seem like one! the basement also needs a light.

leaving heather's house, there isn't a very clear way to make it to the path once more because of kabuki's house placement. below the line of bushes by the bottom-most cliff, i'd recommend using a larger variety of colours instead of red and yellow, to really get a tropical vibe for your town. resetti's reset centre is nicely placed, and could be blended with some orange cosmos on each corner, and orange coloured trees (with orange and persimmon fruit) would improve the vibe here. rosie and olivia's houses again suffer the fate of being almost symmetrical but not quite, and a thinner path along this cliff face is rather necessary with the amount of room you have. the lighthouse's mix of colours is bright and bold, but the blues don't work with the oranges at the time of sunset.

the long, painfully wide path to hannah's house is unnecessary. make it thinner, make it curve! allow the mind to really flow around each villagers house. you have a very blocky feel, which isn't positive with a non-themed town. hannah's exterior is quaint, but clashes with the path. a better one is needed. 

coming into hannah's house, the huge expanse of empty floor is not a good look. the use of a television and fireplace faced the wrong way to the visitor is not a positive look. the tv overbears the room in this way, and the fireplace doesn't show off it's cuteness! in the back room, the kitchen/diner is bland, and the wall and table is obnoxious to the room. the tiles fill the space well, but you really need the kitchen island one space forward and one space right. the little chicken on the table is a cute touch. to the left, a mish-mash of themes and wood colours doesn't fill the space well, and the bed sheets are too bright for this room. a plain cream and brown stripe would look far better. moving items one space closer to the centre can help you fill a room more easily. to the right is empty, and puts to question whether hannah needs all of these rooms? in the future, only expand your house after you've completed the room before it. upstairs, the double-item look is not a positive one, and i'm confused by the flooring choice. the tv again clashes with the room. in the basement, the dingy one room apartment look is sweet, but the chairs around the table are too squarely placed. stop making boxes in rooms and spread items out, which will open up the room for you.

the upper part of town to the right of michael's house is very densely packed with trees, but not much else. a creative use of flowers and other floor items could help the pwps placed around here pop! michael's exterior looks entirely black because of the sunset, which isn't a good look.

inside, another empty-feeling room has little on tables, and that damn tv doesn't fit with the room. to the left, the double beds will be a nice touch when you finish the room. the back room is very empty.  the right room is again, unfinished, with little to offer to entice the eye. use of texture is always key when building a room. downstairs, a fully expanded basement is not needed for this house. why not stop expanding your houses and focus on making them pretty, with full rooms? upstairs is bland and forgettable, and the lighting kills the regal red colour of the gorgeous range.

the caf? area is quite sweet, but empty. mixing breeds of flowers is always a must with areas such as this. your campsite seems isolated and forgotten in the top corner, with the black lilies not suggesting a cutesy vibe. the rest of your town is very empty, and unsupported by the weak choice in path.

thank you for having me in your town, and i do hope you'll be able to improve!_


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

Cherub said:


> would you mind reviewing my town again? i've done quite a lot of changes apart from my houses. (still looking for the right furniture) but if you do i greatly appreciate it
> 6b00-0048-8905
> oh, i've changed Milky's and Morgana's houses a little bit. Morgana's is verry unfinished though



i don't mind reviewing again, at all!

*town name:* _pn?vma_
*dream code:* _6B00-0048-8905_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _loading into pn?vma, i love the early morning before-sunset vibe, and the simplistic music is very relaxing. the arbitrarily placed gyroids around the town plaza are cute, and the huge amount of gifts upon visiting is very welcoming. your town plaza being surrounded with gold roses is very sweet, but the flowers could be more densely placed to really enclose the plaza. the path down to the town hall is natural looking and sweet, with lots of prettily placed 'stuff' enclosing it. a focus on a colour scheme for your flowers would be a solid addition. underneath the town hall, the huge quantity of stuff on the floor needs to be softened by some bushes and flowers of matching colours, unless red and yellow is your colour theme, which then clashes with the pink trees.

the caf? is sweet, and the path continues to please the eyes. the pyramid and streetlamp behind are quaint, with the path being a little confusing here and there. more trees to block the visitor from seeing where they don't need to go would be helpful. the lucky cat cut out is sweetly enclosed by the cedar trees, and the roses behind contrast nicely. your path to milky's house led me round by retail, which is sweet, if a little mundane. the flowers outside milky's house are nicely contrasting, but the one extra pink rose questions the symmetrical vibe. milky's exterior fits her name very well.

inside, her claustrophobic vibe for the crowded main room works very well, with every table and surface being used perfectly. a lost book in front of the sloppy sofa would be gorgeous. a beautiful mix of themes. upstairs, milky's house falls down a little, with the chairs facing away and the kitchen items deterring the visitor from entering. with a few rotations, however, the room is very sweet. the extensive kitchen is unique, and the welcome amiibo bright yellow stuff is a nice contrast. a few pieces feel a little box-y. downstairs, heaven on earth with the hot tub and zodiac items, contrasted with the princess range is lovely to look at, and the almost symmetrical vibe works well here. a darker lighting would work better, perhaps?

the large pwps from milky to demetria's house are well coped with, with nicely bending paths. demetria's exterior is nice, but the blue pansies are a bit of an eye sore. inside, her room is very confusing, with the tree screaming for attention against the bold fabrics of the gracie grace range. in the basement, the garden theme is sweet, if a little simplistic. the walls feel very bare - perhaps a sunset clock could be strategically placed somewhere? upstairs, demetria's house continues to be solid, with the kiddie stereo standing out a little. a few gaps in the room are a negative.

the white sea of flowers on the lower half of town is sweet, if a little obnoxious beside differently coloured houses. the lighthouse doesn't work with the white pansies. the pink house of morgana is sweetly placed, with the red roses clashing a bit. if i were you, no red or yellow flowers would exist in the utopia of a town. inside, the mermaid-y blue room is very effective, with only the low brown tables shouting out against the aesthetic. upstairs, the minimal theme is a little empty, but sweet to look at. less boxy layouts would help this. the basement is obviously unfinished.

above the police station, the use of the very thin area beside your river is well coped with, but a greater mix of flowers would be nice from a textural perspective. yani's house is sweetly placed in the cedar area, and inside has a rich vibe going on, with glamorous furniture well placed with the caban set. the left side of the wall feels very flat. the basement is sweetly done, although i'm not sure about the minimal and cabin sets together in terms of colour. upstairs, yani's house is confusing, and very empty/open plan, with the floor items attempting to reclaim the floor space.

thank you for letting me visit your town, and good luck with further development!_


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I would love a review on my newest town Gables. 5F00-0010-89AF.  It's a simple country town with no patterns for paths. The area around Dolly's house is not finished and the area below Mary's ( from A Secret garden ) is not either. I would love to hear any suggestions you might have for them.
> 
> The houses are almost done, and I've worked really hard on them. Anne and Mary's houses are from the early 1900's, so there's lots of gawdy wallpaper and hard wood floors.



*town name:* _gables_
*dream code:* _5F00-0010-89AF_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★☆☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _your town, set on a stormy/cloudy day with minimal trees and landscaping is a throwback to aclgttc vibes for me. your landscaping is very wide feeling, with a huge gap between the actual object and your signature look of spread out bushes is very far away. a little meadow of flowers of different breeds and correlating colours would be a positive addition.

your use of roses seems to be an eternal love, but i'd focus on using tulips, lilies and roses, the main flowers of the 1900s time period. the use of dirt paths below the wooden bridge is quaint, but the cabbage patch beside anne's house desperately needs a border in a white brick. anne's queen of diamond's vibe house is quite memorable, with only the mailbox being a little out of place.

inside, your very classical main room is rather empty for the 1900s look. rooms had to be filled to the brim back then, to keep the warmth in. more chairs and plants needed. to the right, your lovely traditional green colour for the furniture is pretty, if a little unrealistic for the time period because of the sheer size of the room. printed fabrics were also rare, so the apple decal is quaint but pointless. the right side room wouldn't have ever been a bedroom, which were always on an upper floor of a house for a richer family, which this seems to be. the bed is also unrealistic, with the princess bed being more accurate to the time period. upstairs, the colour scheme of this bedroom is right on the mark, and i like how you've incorporated books and plants. the carpet supports the use of little items in this room. downstairs, i'd like to see a larder ontop of the laundry areas you currently have, as that'd support the 1900s theme.

the long road with all the villager houses is very cute, and the colour scheme is fantastic. more trees would help shroud some parts of the path to make it less repetitive. dolly's house has a bland exterior, but inside is super adorable! i love the mix of the woods and the colours of the table cloth being used throughout the room. the back room feels very playhouse vibe-y, and a little confusing. the right room is also confusing, with the floor being too dark for the furniture type. if this house is a dollhouse, it's an unclear iteration of one. to the right, the room in it's own right is solid, but in the context is alienated. upstairs and downstairs suffer the same fate.

mary's little garden area will hopefully become a sweet area, but is too empty to currently judge. inside, her house's rooms are all perfection, to be honest. try moving furniture around a little to make rooms a little less symmetrical, but apart from that, they are wonderful. your nook wanted sign above heidi's house is a sweet touch, but with the stormy day the purple tulips are too dark. the white customised cabin range has never been a favourite of mine, and it doesn't fit with the other items in the room. upstairs, her little straw filled, sad bedroom is very adorable.

and that seems to be it! thank you, good luck!_


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

evenin' bump


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 3, 2017)

i want to do this but recently i learnt how to hack and my dream address is it before it was hacked and i dont' want to update until i have seen it one last time


----------



## carp (Apr 3, 2017)

waterfallcrossing said:


> i want to do this but recently i learnt how to hack and my dream address is it before it was hacked and i dont' want to update until i have seen it one last time



when you feel like posting it pls do thx bye


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for your review. I'll try to work on what I can, but I'm confused as to what you mean about the path by the plaza?


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 3, 2017)

If you'd like, I just updated my DA in my modern town Olympus, so feel free to visit and tell me what you think: 5D00-0054-FFF3
It's not 100% done, but most of the way done. I'd be open to any suggestions on what to do with the houses and any areas you think could be improved.


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

Twisterheart said:


> Thanks for your review. I'll try to work on what I can, but I'm confused as to what you mean about the path by the plaza?



i believe i meant that the path underneath your plaza wasn't symmetrical to the tree's centre.


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> If you'd like, I just updated my DA in my modern town Olympus, so feel free to visit and tell me what you think: 5D00-0054-FFF3
> It's not 100% done, but most of the way done. I'd be open to any suggestions on what to do with the houses and any areas you think could be improved.



*town name:* _olympus_
*dream code:* _5D00-0054-FFF3_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _a modern town, set at a crisp spring sunset, with beautiful decorative paving and designs. i love how the grassy bits look on your town plaza, they are very effective and a strong feature. your lil' sailor(ess) outfit you've laid out is quaint, and your town map looks stunning in terms of layout. walking down, your perfect apple trees frame the path nicely, and the depth given by the bushes is a strong insight into design on your part. congrats. the blue against the red makes for a solid colour scheme. the slight unsymmetricality of the jacob's ladder and the cosmos underneath the first normal tree below the plaza is an eye sore, however. walking right, a small field of white cosmos is found. this area would be far more effective with less densely packed white cosmos or a bigger variety of white and yellow flowers.

continuing right, your modern bridge fits well with the colour scheme of the path, which is a plus. the tiny little area on the cliff with pink and white tulips could have a stump to sit on where the furthermost pink tulip is, which would be a cute lil' feature. your landscaping with flowers around villager houses is quite bland, and could be more interesting with some trees strategically placed within the bush rows. the yellow and white roses to the left of the long, stretching path deserve more breeds of flower mixed in, which would create a better look. hugh's house is especially weak, with the grey path not needing to be there at all. replace it with a four-leaf clover path, and you will be able to mask his brightly coloured exterior a little better. lolly's house could use some trees in the area left of her house, and marshal requires a pair of trees where the current most furthest forward white roses are. these tiny tweaks would create a better look for your long, stretching village. your use of two trees below willow and mira's houses is a solid addition, and the colour scheme around these two houses is a nice, matching touch. your continuation of willow's pink and yellow cosmos motif needs to be stopped beside the cliff, a more plain colour palette should be used there.

your campsite worries me, with the red possibly clashing with the orange, but because of the time of night i can't remember if red would match with orange at this time. your train station is neatly tucked away within a faux green box, but within the green could be a line of flower boxes to break up the checkers design. walking down from the station is a solid use of tree placement, with the differentiation between the cedar and normal trees being a solid addition at this time of year with the pink trees. the unsymmetrical durians are not such a great addition, however. the non-matching blue and yellow checker design of roses below this path needs to be changed to a more subtle one. poseidon's house is sweet, but ill-matching to the surrounding dark blue roses. when landscaping, focus on how flowers will look in the time you set your town in. blue roses may match your house during the day, but at night, they clash terribly.

inside is a confusing mix of texture and style, with no solid lighting to pull it together. the use of plant pots along with the classical posts is a no-no, and the squid chair and fishing tourney series is too modern and cartoon-ish for this vibe. if you're going for a mythical fish kingdom in this room, use symmetrical placements of the blue urns, and other water features, rather than the bland potted plants. if you do mix styles, use a solid, coloured lamp to bring them together more fluidly (no pun intended!). to the left, your lil' kitchen is quaint, but you should replace the two plants and diver model with a small table and two chairs, and move the music player to where the diver currently is. this will break up the wall more than the plants do currently. i like how you have chosen a non-conventional angle to build your kitchen at, it's unusual to see a kitchen in a shape that doesn't show off the counters: congrats! the little trolley thing beside the door is ill-matching to the room, but if you used a 1x1 classic table (i'm not sure of the exact name) for the dining table, it would tie in better. the wallpaper in this room could also change to something less ornamental. to the right, i am confused of your theme, but the sitting room vibe is quaint. the customised cabin furniture is an eye sore to the room, and needs to be changed back to the original colour scheme or another normal wood colour. the regal clock doesn't fit in this room, and should be replaced with the antique clock. more items should be on the walls to make it feel very homely, and the wallpaper and flooring should match the theme of the room, which is a rustic sitting room. upstairs, the use of the flooring is poor, and should be replaced by the tropical floor or saharah's desert. the use of three gold items in a row needs to be changed, as gold is such an eye sore. move around the crab table to perhaps where the books are to diversify the colour scheme.

there is little to comment on between that house and retail, where the agony of red and white carnations next to the pink exterior of retail called me over like a gnat to a lamp. this colour scheme needs to change. in front of retail, a lack of landscaping with your pattern designs is seen, which i am surprised by. the l-shape set of bushes by the statue fountain is bland and dull. the hammock in aris' garden is very out of keeping and feels more foresty, but the alignment of the trees is too rigid for a forest. aris' house exterior is quaint, but the door is too light for the time of night. 

inside, the flooring is a poor choice, and makes the room feel emptier than it actually is. a grand entrance to a home needs fancy stone flooring and a symmetrical room! to the left, your wash-room is bland and forgettable, and the washbasin being faced away from the camera is a poor choice here. the flooring needs to be changed to something tiled. to the right is a confusing mess of several tvs and games consoles, with little to look at in the middle. focus on the layout of a room before the individual items in it. the back room's kitchen is sweet, but a few pieces clash with the vibe. the very tall modern chair doesn't fit in with the room, and should be scrapped. the regal wardrobe needs to be pulled a space or two forward, so the end of the room looks less like a line. the two black marble counters are ugly, and don't fit the wallpaper or flooring. a light colour should be used instead. perhaps a 2x1 ranch table would be more appropriate here. upstairs, your room is too large for what it needs to convey, and so feels empty as there aren't enough pieces in it. the clashing of the classical bookcase and chaise lounge against the modern 70s vibe of the graciegrace furniture is off-putting, but your use of items on the walls is solid. downstairs, in your basement, the theme is confusing. red, black and gold furniture against the white and blue flooring and wallpaper is a massive no-no. furniture should feel like a flowing extension to the wallpaper and flooring. in both houses, however, you have made a good attempt at using multiple sets in one room.

the almost symmetrical statue fountains to the base of aris' path is annoying and painful to look at. over the bridge, your park area is sweet with a quaint use of bushes and pwps. the picnic blanket is especially good. to the left of the caf?, your almost symmetrical deckchairs are annoying. either have two and make them symmetrical to the entrance, or have one. your symmetrical blue benches are sweet, but not bordered by anything. use bushes here. the caf? feels exposed and extremely large, which is a negative quality. the townhall's fountain is passable, but the flowers need to be more diverse surrounding it.

the rest of the little areas of your town use blocks of colour or a boring checkers pattern, and are rather bland for such a magnificent town design. thank you for having me in your town, i wish you all the best luck in progressing!_


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 4, 2017)

carp said:


> *town name:* _olympus_
> *dream code:* _5D00-0054-FFF3_
> *aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
> *theme:* ★★★☆☆
> ...



You completely missed most of the point of my town haha. Like that was the most nitpicky thing I think I've ever read, and I disagree with like 98% of your suggestions because those are just your opinions and don't actually match what I'm going for. Like, my town is by no means perfect, but all of your suggestions are the opposite of the vibe I'm going for. I most likely won't take any of the suggestions you provided because most of the things you pointed out are fine the way they are imo. Sure, the houses may not be perfect right now, but I don't think your suggestions are the way to go either. As far as landscaping goes I'm fairly happy with most of it the way it is actually. It's a modern town. Nothing is supposed to be "foresty" and the lack of trees in some areas is because of that. As far as flower variety, I hate when a bunch of flowers are mixed hence why I usually pick two and alternate. I think several flowers mixed together looks ugly. Like I haven't seen it done in a way that looks good to me in a town like mine. In an actual forest town, sure, go ham and mix all the flowers, but random flower combos isn't the look I'm going for. Reading down your list, every suggestion just had me thinking, "No. Negative. Not at all what I'm going for." I don't think I read a suggestion that I actually think would benefit the town and the theme I'm going for because I don't think you fully realized the theme. Like maybe changing the red flowers around the campsite cause I don't really like them either, but orange doesn't go with my color scheme. But other than that I don't think your "required" improvements are improvements at all, so thanks for your opinions, I guess?


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> You completely missed most of the point of my town haha. Like that was the most nitpicky thing I think I've ever read, and I disagree with like 98% of your suggestions because those are just your opinions and don't actually match what I'm going for. Like, my town is by no means perfect, but all of your suggestions are the opposite of the vibe I'm going for. I most likely won't take any of the suggestions you provided because most of the things you pointed out are fine the way they are imo. Sure, the houses may not be perfect right now, but I don't think your suggestions are the way to go either. As far as landscaping goes I'm fairly happy with most of it the way it is actually. It's a modern town. Nothing is supposed to be "foresty" and the lack of trees in some areas is because of that. As far as flower variety, I hate when a bunch of flowers are mixed hence why I usually pick two and alternate. I think several flowers mixed together looks ugly. Like I haven't seen it done in a way that looks good to me in a town like mine. In an actual forest town, sure, go ham and mix all the flowers, but random flower combos isn't the look I'm going for. Reading down your list, every suggestion just had me thinking, "No. Negative. Not at all what I'm going for." I don't think I read a suggestion that I actually think would benefit the town and the theme I'm going for because I don't think you fully realized the theme. Like maybe changing the red flowers around the campsite cause I don't really like them either, but orange doesn't go with my color scheme. But other than that I don't think your "required" improvements are improvements at all, so thanks for your opinions, I guess?



this thread is literally just my opinion idk why ur complaining

edit: as a continuation, it literally says in my 1st post tht its my opinion if u dont like it/agree then go make ur own thread idc


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 4, 2017)

carp said:


> this thread is literally just my opinion idk why ur complaining
> 
> edit: as a continuation, it literally says in my 1st post tht its my opinion if u dont like it/agree then go make ur own thread idc



Haha I'm not complaining. I asked for your opinion, and you gave it. I'm also just stating that I disagree. Have fun roasting other people's DAs. Don't forget to pick up the kids from soccer.


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Haha I'm not complaining. I asked for your opinion, and you gave it. I'm also just stating that I disagree. Have fun roasting other people's DAs. Don't forget to pick up the kids from soccer.



don't forget your cupcakes for the bake sale, brenda x


----------



## Sparkle-Star (Apr 4, 2017)

yes hello kaitlyn
i have come to inform you that her cupcakes are superb8


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

Sparkle-Star said:


> yes hello kaitlyn
> i have come to inform you that her cupcakes are superb8



thank u i appreciate it


----------



## Sparkle-Star (Apr 4, 2017)

carp said:


> thank u i appreciate it



you're welcome, kaitlyn


----------



## hamster (Apr 4, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Haha I'm not complaining. I asked for your opinion, and you gave it. I'm also just stating that I disagree. *Have fun roasting other people's DAs.* *Don't forget to pick up the kids from soccer.*



i understand about why you didn't like your feedback because it wasn't the right advice for you, i definitely wouldn't call it a "roast" though. 3 stars is good, right? i'd say his criticism is harsh(?) but that's what i like about this thread, it's thorough and his honest opinion. that snarky comment was uncalled for and it makes you look resentful and defensive rather than "i'm just stating that i disagree"


----------



## Sparkle-Star (Apr 4, 2017)

also my dream address is 6C00-0054-470F
roast it huntyyy, do itttt gurrrrrl


----------



## carp (Apr 4, 2017)

Sparkle-Star said:


> also my dream address is 6C00-0054-470F
> roast it huntyyy, do itttt gurrrrrl



*town name:* _lemon_
*dream code:* _6C00-0054-470F_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _if a review is a roast, then god help society. your town name matches your sour attitude well. your town plaza is well covered with tiles, but a diversity in design would be nice to see. your path leading straight down from the town plaza not being central is a shame, but such is life. your colour combinations are bright and airy, with the white roses throughout making your town look a little overwhelmed. the zen garden is nicely enclosed, would be nicer w/ some more bushes tho.

looking down at your beach, it is more full than your blacklist of users, which is impressive. the checkers pattern around many houses is plain and bland, and often clashes with the colour scheme of the house, which is surprising to someone expecting perfection. your l-shape bushes are a nice touch, and the different bush types to match the trees is sweet. your pear path that almost leads to chief house is a nice touch, but the wide path to the little cliff isn't needed, unless you're planning to commit off the ledge. the black and pink cosmos around nootnoot's house is a snazzy feature, matching with the emptiness of the interior.

your fairy tale bench area below the station is cute, and the rainbow roses make a change from the bland vibe of the rest of town. the sheer quantity of paths in this town is rather overwhelming, and landscaping areas might make for a more exciting depth of town design. your rows of bushes by the police station are a confusing feature, if it can be called that, and the path being led so askew by the several misplaced buildings is a shame. near sparkle's house, the windmill area is quaint, and the field of red and yellow tulips is adequate in terms of design. the red apples match nicely. your stepping stone path is nicely used in between different areas, but using a few stepping stones would give a more natural town look. consider framing houses or buildings with trees, unless you like the blocky look given by a house. your campsite is dismally landscaped, and with no obvious colour scheme for your town, oranges and yellows would have been a more appropriate choice. the path between chrissy and eunice's house is sweet, a real throwback vibe to aclgttc. ★spark★'s house is empty, as before.

sparkle's house exterior looks unfinished, and the inside is a confusing mish-mash of items of different themes. is this a storage character? the right room is just as odd, and the left leaves just as much to be desired. the start of a themed room is a solid idea, however. upstairs, your decor improves significantly, with matching wallpaper and carpet, and the display of odd items being a little more cohesive than the 1955 advant garde collage of the previous rooms.

your colour scheme with purple and white tulips above the town hall is nice, and the zig zag around the fire pit is the best landscaping in your entire town, i'd say. a nice lil' chunk of town to end on.

thank you for having me in your town, and good luck with making progress in the future!_


----------



## Sparkle-Star (Apr 4, 2017)

dayum hunty, i luuuuvv mah town tho


----------



## mayoranika (Apr 4, 2017)

please rate my dream town. here is the address: 4A00-0046-0185! thanks in advance! <3


----------



## pro-mayor (Apr 4, 2017)

*town name: *Celery
*dream code:* 6B00-0042-F58F
*aesthetics:* ★☆☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★☆☆☆☆
*overall:* ★☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _I don't know where to start, but I suppose it would be with the town name. I know Celery seemed like it was quirky and different, but it disturbed me how it clashed with your actual town. A name that fits with pink, unfinished-garden towns would have been more appropriate for what I was about to witness. 


Based upon your reviews of other towns I held high expectations. Those were destroyed upon wandering below your plaza. Just to the left of your oh-so-symmetrical area, there was a large gap containing nothing but bush starts and a couple random flowers. I would expect someone of your demeanor in the least to fill this empty area with flowers that match what you may call your "aesthetic". There were many empty spaces. I began to believe these would only be in the bottom areas of town, but again I was disappointed. There are empty areas within the middle of town as well. These were scattered with bush starts and...t-shirt patterns? Your beach was barren as well, which could easily be spruced up with flowers and patterns.  I was distraught by the amount of clothing left on the ground. I'm not positive if this was meant to be decoration or if it was pure laziness before updating your dream address.  


I found the amount of times I was stopped abruptly by bushes, a public works project, or trees concerning. You may want to decipher a path that flows. I found myself having to create a path I could follow seamlessly. The patterns you used were mainly for decoration around public works projects which was not the least bit helpful. I saw you have a stone path in your patterns, but you don't actually use it. That perplexes me as it would compliment your confusing town. Clovers would fit more naturally, but green on green is just tacky. 

I am completely disturbed by your public works projects in general. They clash with the pink garden theme you are questionably attempting. The zen town hall and train station are not complemented in the least by the modern projects. The tower is too bright for the zen look, if that was even your theme. You should choose either zen or pink, the two do not blend nicely. The most concerning public works project I came across with the bridges. They do not match. At all. You have three completely different bridges. A gentle suggestion being, the best way to state your theme is to have the bridge of that type. You have a basic bridge, a fairytale bridge, and a zen-type bridge. This does not convey your aesthetic well. 

The last bit of criticism I might annex would be concerning your houses. I was beyond disappointed with your houses. Based on the way you spoke of grand tile floors upon entry I was a little saddened to find a measly egg floor in your house. It also seems you have expanded your homes and did not bother to adjust the furniture in either before updating your dream address. Your mayor's home lacks in theme. It is cluttered with items that do not match. I also found the wallpaper and flooring bland, even distasteful for the furniture it has been paired with. This house could be expanded much more to convey your theme better. Try styling multiple rooms rather than throwing every measly thing you own into one room.

Now, your side character's home is extremely empty. The theme is obvious this time, which is slightly comforting. The wallpaper and flooring are the exact ones from the beginning of the game. It ties a theme together to have wallpaper and flooring fitting the theme of the home. Anything such as the yellow of the wallpaper and the purple of the gamecube contrast. And not in a good way. This house needs to be expanded as well. 

By far, my favorite part of your town (surprisingly) was the area leading up to town hall. It was laid out nicely and had pleasant symmetry. I also enjoy the color scheme (for the most part) _


----------



## Sparkle-Star (Apr 4, 2017)

o **** boi


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 4, 2017)

Cherub said:


> i understand about why you didn't like your feedback because it wasn't the right advice for you, i definitely wouldn't call it a "roast" though. 3 stars is good, right? i'd say his criticism is harsh(?) but that's what i like about this thread, it's thorough and his honest opinion. that snarky comment was uncalled for and it makes you look resentful and defensive rather than "i'm just stating that i disagree"



Lol, it just wasn't a very helpful review to me and was a little unnecessarily harsh imo. The comment at the end was for some of my buddies in a chatroom who were all laughing with me about it. His reply to it was funny tbh because I actually really like cupcakes, and it was an A+ clapback.


----------



## hamster (Apr 4, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> Lol, it just wasn't a very helpful review to me and was a little unnecessarily harsh imo. The comment at the end was for some of my buddies in a chatroom who were all laughing with me about it. His reply to it was funny tbh because I actually really like cupcakes, and it was an A+ clapback.



sure, but what's with the long and harsh review by one of your buddies? it looks like you guys are taking it more seriously than just a laugh


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 4, 2017)

carp said:


> i don't know if you have updated it, but i shall visit it nevertheless!
> 
> *town name:* _polis_
> *dream code:* _6F00-0035-DECF_
> ...



Thank you for the review ^-^

That's actually my town before my latest changes and from what I remember is really bad xD

I couldn't help but laugh at some of your comments of areas I have drastically changed and think I'll visit my old dream on my brothers 3DS for the lolz.

I will post here when I update my town a bit more. Lily thought it would be funny to build her house overtop of my zen area by retail so I've got a bit of tidying up to do...

Thanks for the review though ^-^


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 4, 2017)

Would you review my freshly updated town of Eventide? It's still very much in progress, but I'd like some feedback!

Some things to note:
- The town is missing many PWPs that I plan to add once they're requested by a villager (mostly the illuminated stuff)
- Mayor Cindy's house is pretty much done, aside from a few odds and ends I need to add to certain rooms and I need to refurbish the rest of the west room stuff to ruby, and I plan to change the roof (currently the pink roof) to the fuchsia roof.
- Lumina's house is the size and exterior it should be, but I still need to add much of the furniture.
- Notte's house is not done at all! I still need to expand the rooms and it's missing nearly all the furniture that I plan to put in it!
- The flower patterns you'll see on the ground are placeholders for actual flowers.
- Penelope has pinged me to move. I'm never speaking to her again and she and her stupid house in the middle of the big moon garden will soon be gone.

My DA is 4E00-0031-15C1


----------



## pro-mayor (Apr 4, 2017)

So I do exactly what he does as SATIRE and it's harsh lol but he does it and is held to a god status in town reviewing. OK.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Apr 4, 2017)

Cherub said:


> sure, but what's with the long and harsh review by one of your buddies? it looks like you guys are taking it more seriously than just a laugh



She just read the review of my town and got salty so she reviewed his in a similar manner to how he reviewed mine. It's meant to be satiric. If he can dish out harsh reviews, he should be able to take them imo. Telling people who disagree to go elsewhere is extremely cowardly. I expressed my feelings for his review, and planned to leave it at that but the salty reply as well as a lot of joking around with others made me come back and reply again. Honestly I've moved past his review cause, as I said, I didn't find it helpful. It wasn't because he didn't like stuff about my town, it was the condescending manner in which it was delivered (not to mention most of his suggestions are contrary to the effect I'm going for). I've played this game since launch, and I've been playing Animal Crossing since the original Gamecube version. I'm not stupid, and I know how the game works. But it's just funny to me how he can dish out such "honest" reviews when he doesn't even take half the advice he gives to people in his own town. Hence why Drella made her review. Sorry if you're butthurt about it, but we all thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Hellfish (Apr 4, 2017)

Why does this happen with every review thread... if someone reviews your town and gives a distasteful opinion of it then just ignore it if you get offended by it.

Everyone's towns are unique, I might like the taste of poo but it doesn't mean I have to get angry if no one else likes it.

Just read and move on. PLEASE stop replying saying "eugh, I disagree with your opinion and your opinion is bad and your stuff sucks too".

Be mature and MOVE ON. I've already complained about dream threads doing this before and don't want to see any more 

Thank you very much ^-^


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 5, 2017)

pro-mayor said:


> So I do exactly what he does as SATIRE and it's harsh lol but he does it and is held to a god status in town reviewing. OK.



The difference is that they aren't doing this to insult or spite anyone, which was the intent of your review. Anyone who posts here is pretty much offering their town up to be judged by carp, in whichever way they see fit. If you look at the first couple of reviews, they are obviously pretty harsh, and some people love that (such as I). However, carp's town has not been put on the chopping block by choice. So the review you made came off as mean spirited. Carp may be harsh, but they are trying to give advice. If someone posts here, knowing the reviewer is harsh, and gets upset about it.. That's kind of like being a chef going on Gordon Ramsey's show and expecting him to be nice all the time, or going on American Idol and not being able to handle Simon's rude comments. I hope you can understand what I mean and not take any offence to what I'm saying. I am only answering your question because it sucks to see another thread devolve into arguments and fights and people ganging up on the OP or whatever, then the thread gets closed because people can't just be nice to each other. Let's all just move on from this please! Have a good night


----------



## Fruitcup (Apr 5, 2017)

This has become my favorite thread, this is all too funny!!


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 5, 2017)

Can you review mine?
Town name: Bluebell 
Dream address:
4A00-0055-722E
Mayor:  Ellie

Note: also, I know my town is named bluebell, but there isnt much blue in it..please don't judge the town in that. This is my first town, and when I switched themes, I really didn't want to start all over with a different town name.


----------



## hamster (Apr 5, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> She just read the review of my town and got salty so she reviewed his in a similar manner to how he reviewed mine. It's meant to be satiric. If he can dish out harsh reviews, he should be able to take them imo. Telling people who disagree to go elsewhere is extremely cowardly. I expressed my feelings for his review, and planned to leave it at that but the salty reply as well as a lot of joking around with others made me come back and reply again. Honestly I've moved past his review cause, as I said, I didn't find it helpful. It wasn't because he didn't like stuff about my town, it was the condescending manner in which it was delivered (not to mention most of his suggestions are contrary to the effect I'm going for). I've played this game since launch, and I've been playing Animal Crossing since the original Gamecube version. I'm not stupid, and I know how the game works. But it's just funny to me how he can dish out such "honest" reviews when he doesn't even take half the advice he gives to people in his own town. Hence why Drella made her review. *Sorry if you're butthurt about it, but we all thought it was pretty funny.*



getting upset and moaning about it to your friends so they make accounts just to stand up for you is all a good laugh. you've taken this way too seriously haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

also creating these "roast me" threads out of spite just proves my point even further. it's cute
i'm not going to reply again, have fun in your chatrooms


----------



## carp (Apr 5, 2017)

MightyMunchlax said:


> She just read the review of my town and got salty so she reviewed his in a similar manner to how he reviewed mine. It's meant to be satiric. If he can dish out harsh reviews, he should be able to take them imo. Telling people who disagree to go elsewhere is extremely cowardly. I expressed my feelings for his review, and planned to leave it at that but the salty reply as well as a lot of joking around with others made me come back and reply again. Honestly I've moved past his review cause, as I said, I didn't find it helpful. It wasn't because he didn't like stuff about my town, it was the condescending manner in which it was delivered (not to mention most of his suggestions are contrary to the effect I'm going for). I've played this game since launch, and I've been playing Animal Crossing since the original Gamecube version. I'm not stupid, and I know how the game works. But it's just funny to me how he can dish out such "honest" reviews when he doesn't even take half the advice he gives to people in his own town. Hence why Drella made her review. Sorry if you're butthurt about it, but we all thought it was pretty funny.



i thought it was funny tbh if a lil extra


----------



## carp (Apr 5, 2017)

mayoranika said:


> please rate my dream town. here is the address: 4A00-0046-0185! thanks in advance! <3



*town name:* _fairfax_
*dream code:* _4A00-0046-0185_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★★
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★★★★★
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _your town name is sweet and unique, and a mix-up to the normal rosewood or that kind of vibe. as you load into the town, the swarm of items is a little overwhelming, but mix and matching with the different combos of hats and shoes was a fun lil' activity. your sunset time is a sweet choice, and with the pink carnations contrasts well with the landscaping around the plaza. it's a shame your symmetrical illuminated hearts weren't lit up when i arrived: maybe set your d/a at 6pm next time?

your use of bushes to border the quaint, girly path is adorable. i love the mix of flowers, stumps and bushes all together. your landscaping feature of two illuminated arches and the illuminated clock is beautiful, and secludes the caf? very well. the trees are very strategically placed, and thin the building well. wandering down, the cutesy dirt patterned path through the cluster of houses is super adorable, and fits your aesthetic beautifully. in places, the odd tree could be put down to add to the pink vibe, but overall is still a lovely setting to wander in. your little gifts scattered along the path is a cute addition, and the bordering of the river with alternating trees is a pretty touch.

i appreciate your use of the pink and white carnations throughout your town, which is a solid design decision. the diagonal path of clovers is subtley done, and doesn't clash terribly with your town's theme, which i so often see. pastelia's house is nicely surrounded by the little moat, but the exterior is, i imagine, unfinished, like the interior. to the left of this, anika's house is a massive golden palace, brought to the theme of the town by the mermaid wall.

inside anika's humble abode is the one-set a room vibe, but it is well executed in the main room. anika's use of other accessories is tasteful - only the lovely clock could be a little less crudely placed. in anika's left room, i like your placement of the furniture and the plants are a stylish touch. the safe could be differently placed, as it obstructs the view when first entering the room. the far right wall in this princess room could have an item on. to the right, a little bit confusing mix of store and japanese dojo is placed, but the furniture styles work together because of the tasteful choices in wallpaper and flooring. the back room is quaint, but uses the chocolate-looking cake item a little too much. the birthday and 2017 cake could be mixed in, instead. upstairs is well done, and the almost symmetrical vibe works well with the amount of furniture on either side being similar. the gap infront of the snowman wardrobe would be nicely filled by something, though! in the basement, a games room is a typical choice, but seems unfinished, and a little sparse.

crystal's house is again, empty, as is chibi's. wandering down your straight path to the campsite, which is prettily surrounded by bushes and the dirt path pattern, i like the depth of trees and bushes beside the retail pond. the fire pit with stumps is a nice choice, and your mixing of bushes is a wonderful detail in terms of texture. your town hall is surrounded prettily by the fountain courtyard below, with the symmetry being used well to frame the building. above the town hall, your mini-tokyo vibe is sweet, but the path ends a little abruptly. the path with flower arches and illuminated trees is so beautiful and stylish, and your path works with the thinning of the walkway. the police station is quaintly decorated.

below the station, the little wisteria trellis leading to the picnic blanket is so adorable, and i love the use of bushes to 'push' the visitor to the pwp. your symmetrical placement of the square topiaries is nicely done, although the little mini circle of river is a bit confusing.

and that seems to be it! thank you for having me in your town, and good luck with developing it further!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hellfish said:


> Thank you for the review ^-^
> 
> That's actually my town before my latest changes and from what I remember is really bad xD
> 
> ...



some of the areas may have been a tad dated, aha! you're welcome c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shydragon said:


> Would you review my freshly updated town of Eventide? It's still very much in progress, but I'd like some feedback!
> 
> Some things to note:
> - The town is missing many PWPs that I plan to add once they're requested by a villager (mostly the illuminated stuff)
> ...


i'll take that into account when reviewing your town c:

*town name:* _eventide_
*dream code:* _4E00-0031-15C1_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _your town name is unique and fits the vibe you're going for. i imagine your stylish motif with the flowers planned below the town plaza will look grand when completed. your town path is unique and interesting to look at. your town is v. empty at the moment, but i imagine that will change with time. the moon you have made with black and white lilies is interesting, a new dynamic i haven't seen before in a town. this design feature throughout is a solid decision on your part, i believe. cindy's home is nicely decorated outside, but the orange and blue pansies clash with the pastel colour scheme.

inside, a pink candy-floss room is quaintly done, and the lighting brings the other themed furniture in the room together nicely. the left room is a stylish, purple/magenta vibe, not my tastes, but still a solid style choice. it will look more brought together when you finish refurbishing the furniture. your use of wall items throughout this house is solid. the back room has a fashion studio/high brand shop vibe, or perhaps a sleek dressing room? i like how the tables are placed together, and the outfits in the back are sweet and make the room seem lived in. the right side mermaid, ice and washroom is quaintly done. the separation of different areas with screens is tastefully done. the lighting in this room is key to the atmosphere. upstairs, the regal range is cutely placed, but has a large gap to the left of the room, which is a shame as an eye sore like that deducts from the beauty of the other rooms. downstairs, your games room is stylishly done, and the furniture looking plastic-y is a well picked idea.

with there being little to comment on or go by in terms of aesthetic, it's nice to see you've taken time to do at least one house with a sense of design. lumina's house is fairly empty as you explained, but looks like a well decided upon theme. i love the customisation of the alpine in that colour, especially with the table cloth. notte's house is, as you said, fairly sparse, and so i rather run out of places and things to comment upon.

thank you for having me in your town, and good luck with developing your town further!_


----------



## mayoranika (Apr 5, 2017)

carp said:


> *town name:* _fairfax_
> *dream code:* _4A00-0046-0185_
> *aesthetics:* ★★★★★
> *theme:* ★★★★☆
> ...



thank you so much! i appreciate the feedback


----------



## carp (Apr 6, 2017)

Bluebellie said:


> Can you review mine?
> Town name: Bluebell
> Dream address:
> 4A00-0055-722E
> ...



first up, sorry this review took me so long to post: i haven't been on the forums in about a day and a half, my bad. and i don't judge the town name in terms of accuracy to the town if it doesn't fit, but it's just a cute touch if it does  bluebells aren't inherently blue, they're just a signal of spring in my mind

*town name:* _bluebell_
*dream code:* _4A00-0055-722E_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _my apologies if this review is a little badly written, my mind is away with the fairies today! loading into your town, i like how you've swarmed the plaza with gifts for your visitors, but i only had a look at a few, as it got a little tiring. your water designs are cutely done and well placed, with the two little bridges leading neatly away from the plaza. your cat cut out is a cutely placed pwp, and the flowers around add a depth, picking out the key colours of the design board (i can't remember the actual name, my bad)

your path choice is darn beautiful, and the use of bushes along it is a nice touch, connecting the town more to nature. wandering down to felicity and kitty's houses, the red and orange theme really takes hold, and the cedar trees are prettily alternating with the bushes. the area above their houses is a little confusing and the purple/yellow checkerboard isn't a particularly nice combo, except perhaps on an easter egg. wandering further down near coleen's house, your use of perfect cherry trees everywhere is a nice piece of consistency, but would be nicer if they were different distances from the path. coleen's house with matching yellow tulip patches could be a little more extravagantly decorated in terms of depth and design, but you've made the tiny cliff space work well. her exterior is a nice match to your town's colours around this part.

inside, the pop colours with bright green throughout is a solid match to coleen's exterior, which i appreciate. you've used the wall space well, but with such a green room, i'm surprised not to see some plants in it! your line of furniture along the back wall could be changed to create a more dynamic design. to the right, your room is colourful, tropical and unusual, much like a lounge/spa set on a cabana plane. it suits the previous room well. the middle of the room being empty works here because of your use of detailed flooring. perhaps a clock would be cute on the back wall? nice use of customisation of furniture in here. to the left, the classroomy room is sweet, if a bit unexpected. is this house meant to be a school? moving two of the desks two spaces forwards could create a more interesting vibe, but solid use of colour and texture in here. i like the gyroid teacher! upstairs, coleen's four-way bedroom with easter-ish outdoorsy vibe is quaint and sweet to look at. i like the little foresty items mixed with the bright colours. use of socks placed on the floor or clothing hanging on the walls could create another level of realism. coleen's basement is bright and friendly, and the gyroid choir is cute, with the sunflower theme matching nicely. the left and right walls feel a little bare, especially with there being no items against them, but that could just be my personal eye.

making my way straight upwards, past the police station, i discover a little dumpsite of black tulips, which is a bit confusing. it'd look better if a clover path was used from the horizontal path upwards, instead of the horizontal path turning, which feels a little unnatural. a few more trees seem to be needed to make this area feel less like a random placement of flowers and more of a meadow! your station + caf? combo is painful, but you seem to have coped with the regretful placement quite well. the use of red and pink roses to match the flower arch is a sweet touch. your almost-but-not-quite symmetrical fountain and streetlamps is a shame to the eyes, but the cutesy pink sign leading to the mayor's house led me where to go beyond that pain (eheh). the mayor's house is a cute, regal pink abode, and the hedge matches the pink tulip's stems well.

inside the mayor's house, your design seems to have lacked a little in the main room. the use of the entire? lovely series in one room is a bit overwhelming to the eyes with nothing to distract you from it. the large gap in the middle of the room could be filled nicely by a pink kotatsu. the back room is far better, and the teddy bear's picnic vibe is very solid for a room idea. i don't think i've ever seen so many bears, but they work beautifully together. your centre-piece of the table is quaint, and the few pieces of the princess series are tastefully done. if i judged just this back room, your town would be 5☆'s. to the right, the mad caf? vibe is cute, and i like the use of the teacups to take up the floor space. your different directioned tables is a good decision. your walls could have a few items on. to the left, your design is slightly poorer, with a very empty room vibe, but with a few more items in the corners, this problem could be solved. upstairs, i like the idea you're going with, but it just doesn't seem finished. you need a lot more items to fill a room this big with no gaps, and this room feels empty and exposed. in the basement, the colour scheme and theme is beautiful, and i love the placement of your items in here. a solid addition to the design with each piece.

over to the right of town, your red/orange colour scheme again disappears, and is a little confusing, and your integration of the pwps such as the campsite is a little forced. bushes and flowers with a smaller path around it would be more effective. beside tangy and lolly's houses, i finally realise your cat theme, which is a little blind for such a simpleton as myself, but your colour choices around these houses is a poor decision. try and match the colours of the house with nicely correlating colours in your flowers. your long stretch of pink and yellow cosmos above the tulip topiary is a confusing design decision, and takes up a lot of space for what it offers aesthetically. your partial use of the grass/flowers design in some places is a bit of an eye sore, but your bright colours throughout your town are a solid vibe to keep.

the rest of your town below the river is unremarkable, and if i were you i would plot reset your villagers into a line as you are so limited for space in this part of town, and your paths take up a lot of room. i like the little area with the statue fountain and merry's cut out board (it might not be merry, it might be lolly). katra's house is a confusing exterior, with the fence not really fitting the higher class of the rest of town.

i'm really running out of time rn, so i'll keep this bit shorter, sorry! katra's main room is very empty, and needs more items, right room is solid but has an empty right wall, back room is cute but needs plants and wall items, and the left room is a little off in terms of colour matching but a fine little sitting room cubby hole-esque room. upstairs, the bedroom is perfectly cute, and i love the placement of your items here. the basement is pretty, but a little empty to the very front of the middle exotic tables. place some items like cedar saplings (stuff you can walk through) on the floor infront if you've hit the item limit in here.

thank you for having me in your town, and good luck in the future!_


----------



## carp (Apr 7, 2017)

mornin' bump


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 8, 2017)

carp said:


> first up, sorry this review took me so long to post: i haven't been on the forums in about a day and a half, my bad. and i don't judge the town name in terms of accuracy to the town if it doesn't fit, but it's just a cute touch if it does  bluebells aren't inherently blue, they're just a signal of spring in my mind
> 
> *town name:* _bluebell_
> *dream code:* _4A00-0055-722E_
> ...





Hi thank you so much for such a detailed review!  I'm glad the houses that stood out to you were the ones I considered the best ones in the houses. You pointed out a whole bunch of things I Had not really realized, and hope to fix...and maybe get a second review? I'll be working on those for a while and maybe change some rooms up a bit. As for the fountain...I had not realized how not so symmetrical my fountain was  . I will also be changing some public works around and such or replacing them 


Also, I was a bit confused about the cafe and police station. Was the cafe painful because it sits right in front of the train station? How about the police station? *asking so that the mistake doesn't happen in future towns*


----------



## marcko0412 (Apr 8, 2017)

Can you please review mine as well? 
Town name: Pandora
Dream address:
4C00-0057-6F6D
Mayor: Spencer

I didn't really go for any theme for this town as this was my first town ever and I just went along with how things panned out. So the villager houses are in random places but i tried to decorate around them  Thanks


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

Bluebellie said:


> Hi thank you so much for such a detailed review!  I'm glad the houses that stood out to you were the ones I considered the best ones in the houses. You pointed out a whole bunch of things I Had not really realized, and hope to fix...and maybe get a second review? I'll be working on those for a while and maybe change some rooms up a bit. As for the fountain...I had not realized how not so symmetrical my fountain was  . I will also be changing some public works around and such or replacing them
> 
> 
> Also, I was a bit confused about the cafe and police station. Was the cafe painful because it sits right in front of the train station? How about the police station? *asking so that the mistake doesn't happen in future towns*



the caf?, if i remember correctly, was a little painful because of how little it was landscaped, the positioning was fairly average, but if it wasn't in front of the station it would allow it to be more 'submerged' in bushes/trees etc and be less of a huge block of orange bricks.

the police station, if i remember correctly again, had a random bunch of black tulips which was a little off-theme for your town, and the 2 wide path led straight to the door of the pwp. if you replaced this with a 1 wide path of clovers or patterns, it would allow you to have a symmetrical entrance to your building, rather than a slightly lopsided one.


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello!

Would you be able to give my dream town a review? 

Town Name: Highland
Mayor Claire
DA: 7E00 - 003F - 8198

Thank you!!


----------



## carp (Apr 8, 2017)

marcko0412 said:


> Can you please review mine as well?
> Town name: Pandora
> Dream address:
> 4C00-0057-6F6D
> ...



*town name:* _pandora_
*dream code:* _4C00-0057-6F6D_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _loading into your town, set at roughly the current date with falling blossom and cute lil' town paths, i like the aesthetic going on. your paths seem to be set with snow along the edges, which is a little odd. I like your little town plaza area, but would be more fluid if the whole plaza was covered. you seem to have this issue again with your retail shop, which is a shame. your little grass pattern design is sweet, and would be better if it where everywhere or no where. your little area above sprinkle's house with the stepping stones are cute, but would be more natural with less stepping stones and a better mix of flowers, as the blue pansies only partially match with the house. there are a lot of areas in your town with very little or nothing at all to look at- often, areas just have flowers thrown down, which is a shame. your lack of inner corner designs it a little painful to look at, but i know it's easier without inner corners. the pwp of the cube above the house is sweet, but again your use of one type of flower around your house would be cuter with a mix of flowers or a checkerboard pattern. caprice's house exterior is quaint.

inside, your main room is matching with your exterior but feels a little underdecorated. a few more design items such as plants or items from other ranges could improve this. the right side of the room in particular is very empty. the back room being blocked by such a modern, huge tv is a bit of a negative. your back room is sweet, and i love the coconuts in the room around the palm trees. perhaps the hula girl and some cosmos flowers could be in here, too? your right room is sweet, but the wall is a bit ill-matching. your use of space in the right room is good, however. your left room's back part is gorgeous, but the front being unsymmetrical is such a shame. if i was changing it, i would remove the screens and make a symmetrical pair of toilets, basins and showers to keep this beautiful zodiac/greek spa look. your upstairs roo is sweetly done, but the top left corner feels empty. fill it with something that catches the eye. in the basement, your blocked off grave yard is really unique! a great use of the huge space in this room, and the fact you can't always see all the items is really fun.

the caf? could be more secluded, but the positioning could be more positive. spencer's house with it's zen vibe, surrounded by the huge zen area leading to the campground is beautiful, and i love the effect the fake grass has, bringing it all together. your use of pwps is minimal but sweet, but i would love to see some cut bamboo of different stages along with the fully grown bamboo to properly create the atmosphere of a japanese-y area. 

inside, the room doesn't really fit with the zen exterior, but is cute and a nice lounge-y area nevertheless. a painting or two on the walls would be a great addition! the back room is greatly matching with the exterior, and the use of the exotic and zen garden items along with some home comforts like the tumble dryer??? and tub is a super cute idea. you seem to make the best rooms when you don't follow a furniture theme as closely. to the right, i was a little disappointed not to see a beautiful hearth and zen kitchen, but the kitchen was very adequate. a bit bland, and the blue chair customisation wasn't very in keeping with the rest of the room. a very average room. to the left, the little asian caf?/food place was very adorable, and i love the use of fish tanks at the side of the room. the mannequins are very effective as well. your use of many colours in this room is super adorable! it'd be great if you use an octopus tank and a crab tank, instead of two duplicate crabs. upstairs, it's again a shame the zen theme didn't reach up here, but the room is objectively cute and well done. your double cabana armchairs could be changed, however. the use of the smaller tv in this room is appropriate. in the basement, a confusing gym/office/dining room vibe was going on, but the colour scheme is perfect.

you use red and white tulips beside the fountain under the town hall, but i think it would be more solid to have a ring of red and white tulips, then the path, then more red and white tulips to truly frame the fountain in the central position. i like the weaving path between cheri, coco and merengue's houses. your bright, colourful flower bed above the police station is a lovely meadow, but feels empty with no bushes and the small amount of trees there. the thick path underneath coco's house isn't needed, and would be more aesthetically pleasing with a smaller path design, such as the stepping stone one you had by the well pwp up the top of town. your use of bushes by portia's house is exactly what you need to do round the rest of town! your lil' circle of road around the lighthouse is also quite sweet, but could have more flowers and less path.

that seems to be it for your town, thank you for having me! good luck!_


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 8, 2017)

carp said:


> the caf?, if i remember correctly, was a little painful because of how little it was landscaped, the positioning was fairly average, but if it wasn't in front of the station it would allow it to be more 'submerged' in bushes/trees etc and be less of a huge block of orange bricks.
> 
> the police station, if i remember correctly again, had a random bunch of black tulips which was a little off-theme for your town, and the 2 wide path led straight to the door of the pwp. if you replaced this with a 1 wide path of clovers or patterns, it would allow you to have a symmetrical entrance to your building, rather than a slightly lopsided one.




Alright thank you , I'll work on those !


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 8, 2017)

im just doing this for fun XD 

DA, 4C00-0021-CA47

give me your honest opinion. its not the best


----------



## P. Star (Apr 8, 2017)

Can you review mine please?

The details are in my signature


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Hello!
> 
> Would you be able to give my dream town a review?
> 
> ...



*town name:* _highland_
*dream code:* _7E00-003F-8198_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _first up, your town name is a cute lil' medieval sounding village, loving it! a wild, foresty town with lots of misplaced weeds and the like. the area above the town plaza is a lil' empty to the right, and could use a pwp of some kind to fill up the space a little more. in my opinion, more weeds are needed throughout the town, to really get the wild feel. i'm a little confused by your colour scheme, which seems very alien to the atmosphere your town is set in. perhaps whites, purples and pinks would be more appropriate for the season? the long stretch of town at the bottom with all the villager houses is rather unremarkable, and needs to be finished with more patterns, flowers or bushes. perhaps even pwps to make it feel less randomly chucked down. your stepping stone paths are cute, but you need to use a few designs to really capture the aesthetic you're going for.

your little moai?? head in the rough middle of the town is what you need to do throughout. really embrace pwps rather than shying away from them. as you're hacking your town, there should be no issue with adding as many pwps as you need in a far shorter amount of time. your cake placed on the lower horizontal bridge is a small addition, but really adds to your town's vibe. using items like this throughout would bring your town together more. walking around, i see very few rocks, which would be a great thing to add to your town. rocks are pretty, wild and rustic looking.

i like your symmetrical tiki torches leading to claire's front garden, but i'd love to see more bushes to really define this area as a garden. claire's house is pretty and rustic on the outside, and inside that is carried on beautifully. this main room sitting room is one of the best i've ever seen in my life, it's so perfectly sweet and simple. i would customise the cabin low table in a darker wood that it is currently, as that's the only part of the room that doesn't fit with the rest. to the right, the plantish room is weaker the first, but still a nicely aesthetic to work on. the room needs more tables to fill up the huge gap to the left, with bonsai plants on them, perhaps? to the left, i love the little kitchen vibe, but it needs a few items changed/added to be perfect. the pizza oven to the far left needs something to the right of it, the cabin low table again needs to be in a darker colour, especially with the cabin wall being in this room, and the cauldron is far too dark for this room. upstairs, the bedroom vibe is sweet, and i can't think of any real additions, apart from perhaps a 'lost item' book beside the back right bookcase? in claire's basement, the bookcases being at such an angle is a bit alienating, and the room would be better if it flipped 180 degrees round. i love how you have mixed themes in this room, however.

i like the look of the town hall and police station near one another, and the statue fountain with the lil' courtyard, with it's path to the police station working well. i love the little areas you have to the left of this, with your mushroom circle, stonehenge and waterpump really boosting your aesthetic in comparison to the lower part of town, which is far weaker. it seems that the top half of town is far more developed, and i love all the little pwps working with one another, leading to the campsite at the end. it's seclusion works well in this town.

thank you for having me in your town, and good luck with future development!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunny from tiger said:


> im just doing this for fun XD
> 
> DA, 4C00-0021-CA47
> 
> give me your honest opinion. its not the best



*town name:* _tiger_
*dream code:* _4C00-0021-CA47_
*aesthetics:* ★☆☆☆☆
*theme:* ★☆☆☆☆
*colour:* ★☆☆☆☆
*design:* ★★☆☆☆
*overall:* ★☆☆☆☆
*comment:* _first up, an actually lowercase town name! i won't be attacked by pm of why my aesthetic overrules their grammatical correctness. very suave. your paths on the town plaza are very detailed, and yet lack a border on the edges, which is a shame. your flowers around the plaza are fairly random, with no colour palette, which i would love to see, especially with such brightly coloured paths. wandering up, i discover your town plaza, with the magenta brick HEllO greeting me. a more in-keeping colour to the town gate's bricks would be more appropriate. rather than magenta and bright pink, why not use peach and cream? your pwp and flower placements are very random, and i'd recommend breeding similarly coloured flowers to make flower beds rather than scattering them everywhere for a more sophisticated look. your town feels very messy. 

bunny's house exterior is very oddly coloured, and the wood around the purple door doesn't match at all. try and match the whole house together. inside, i like the flooring and the room is cutely randomized. the layout of the room is poor, but the vibe you're going for is fairly solid. upstairs, the room is a little more painful to look at, but is average in looks. for a starting point in a room, choose a furniture series. this can help you make a room match better together at the start.

plot resetting your villagers so you have straighter paths would be a solid addition to your town, and a good place to start in the future. there are many guides online of how to plot reset efficiently. rose's house is a good start, but you should focus on picking pieces that match in colour or design with one another. the flowers idea in this room could lead to a nice flower shop, perhaps. the rest of your town is very empty, and i can't really comment on it as there is a lack of anything to comment upon. i'd love to see your town in the future when you've updated it more! good luck with your future additions, and remember a 1☆ review is a good starting block for a town. have fun!_


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

P. Star said:


> Can you review mine please?
> 
> The details are in my signature



*town name:* _newmist_
*dream code:* _4C00-002A-1D11_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★★★
*colour:* ★★★★★
*design:* ★★★★★
*overall:* ★★★★★
*comment:* _loading into your town, i am shook™ by the amazing patterns and the beauty of the sunset with them! my only tiny nitpicky thing is for you to remember where lloid appears, and perhaps box him in, too, with patterns. your border of cedar trees and bushes is a beautiful piece of landscaping. your totem pole area right below the town plaza is beautiful, and the different heights through the cut bamboo, bamboo and cedar trees is really effective. a great use of space. you also gain a point for using inner-corner pieces of design, thank you! your lil' wild-side aesthetic by the police station is quaint. preston's house, is large, regal and in keeping with the town's vibe. i love how you've made special designs to work around the 1 space in front of his home. i would personally use a different roof, but it still fits with the regal vibe.

inside, preston's house had my tummy rumbling! it's sweety cake vibe is so quaint, and your accessorisation throughout is gorgeous. a wonderful centrepiece to a home. the back room is a little odd in terms of aesthetic, but is well put together. i'm not sure what series the characters are from, but they are a little black and bold for the ice range. perhaps the modern or astro series could fit better, with some customisation? to the right, again i am blown out of the water with your beautiful symmetry, and the island table and chairs (i don't know the actual name, sorry!) are so adorable. to the right, again, a fantastic room. the flooring is a little too plain for the amount of furniture in here, though. the meadow flooring is equally textured and would work better with the bright colours, but again it's tiny things i have to pick on here. upstairs, the use of the three hellish, non-matching sets works fine, and comes together somehow in an odd mishmash of colour.  downstairs, the coolest basement your rad cousin from florida owned comes into shape, and i love it! the mix of the nintendo items with the sloppy range is well done, and everything mixes together well. you should be really proud of preston's house, it's a masterpiece of design.

above preston's house, the money trees with paving border is a wonderous way to use the space, and the colours work well together. the symmetry on the other side of this is beautifully done. i like both the archway and illuminated arch projects with their matching meadows of textured flowers. the way your path changes to clovers and stepping stones is beautiful, and the little rackshackle house in the woods vibe is cute. again, inside, the main room is nice, but this one isn't the most aesthetically pleasing, but works with the hall-o-ween, spooky vibe. the back room is very different to the rest of the theme, but is nicely done. upstairs, again, i'm confused, but pleasantly surprised by the pretty music box room. downstairs, the egg and card series work nicely together.

to the far left, the campsite and lighthouse together are so cute, and your use of colour throughout this town is beautiful. stitches house being the centre of the far left area, leading down with the 1 wide path is an effective design feature. your use of the landscape whilst maintaining symmetry is incredible. the flower arches are a pretty touch. the zen garden at the base of all this beauty is a lovely addition, again. i'm not sure about the flower combo around ketchup's house, but each to their own. the long stretch from ketchup and june's house to marshal's is some of the best landscaping i have ever seen. every part of this town outside is practically perfect, lmao. the huge amount of items by your lil' picnic area under the bell, left of the town hall, is a little overwhelmed with all the fruit baskets. your use of space everywhere is perfect. the park above inkwell's house is super adorable.

right, i'm done. i'm out. you're beyond being advised by ol' carp. amazing._


----------



## tiiramisu (Apr 9, 2017)

My town is fairly hideous since it's a work in progress (especially the houses) and it got many unused spaces for pwp later on. would be nice if you can review it and give me some insights! dream address is 5C00-0045-9DC6. thanks in advance!


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Apr 9, 2017)

carp said:


> *town name:* _highland_
> *dream code:* _7E00-003F-8198_
> *aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
> *theme:* ★★★★☆
> ...



Hello!!

Thank you so so much for reviewing my town and for getting the vibe I'm going for!

when my town is completely finished, its going to be set in a stormy/rainy afternoon evening. Which will fit my town a lot better then blossom season! I just wanted to get a DA done for a review. so hopefully the next time you visit it'll be set then and will feel a little different to now!

Thanks for the lovely comment on Claire's living room! Yeah the planet room is probably the weaker of all my rooms, as i wasn't sure what was going on and went with the flow lol. 

I will take all the suggestions on board and start to work on them! its so nice to have an outsider view my town as much as you think you're "done" its nice to have someone else have a look around and point out areas that need sorting. 

Thank you again for the honest feed back!


----------



## P. Star (Apr 9, 2017)

carp said:


> *town name:* _newmist_
> *dream code:* _4C00-002A-1D11_
> *aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
> *theme:* ★★★★★
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to review my town. I'm definitely better at landscaping than decorating lol. I'm glad you enjoyed Newmist.


----------



## carp (Apr 9, 2017)

MayorBlueRose said:


> Hello!!
> 
> Thank you so so much for reviewing my town and for getting the vibe I'm going for!
> 
> ...



you're welcome! good luck!

- - - Post Merge - - -



P. Star said:


> Thanks for taking the time to review my town. I'm definitely better at landscaping than decorating lol. I'm glad you enjoyed Newmist.



no worries! it was a beautiful town c:


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 10, 2017)

hi! im back and i've finished my town! The dream address is here: 7D00-0017-C82F


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

tiiramisu said:


> My town is fairly hideous since it's a work in progress (especially the houses) and it got many unused spaces for pwp later on. would be nice if you can review it and give me some insights! dream address is 5C00-0045-9DC6. thanks in advance!



*town name:* _chinchin_
*dream code:* _5C00-0045-9DC6_
*aesthetics:* ★☆☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _first up, your town name is unique and sweet, and loading into your town the sunset matches the pink vibe you're going for well. the paving and sweet, but you need the inner corners of the patterns! idk if your aim is to just have pink roses everywhere, but personally i'd like to see a little bit of diversity in flowers in some parts. your town's very unfinished, as you said, and a lot of places needs something thrown in, to fill the space. the tree/bush combo leading to tara's house is sweet, and the illuminated arch is cute, but needs a few bushes around it to make it fit with the area.

the tiled area around the station feels wayyy too big, and needs some flower box designs/patterns or to be broken up somehow. the same goes for the retail path. realising that not every building (e.g; the police station) needs a thick path to it, and could have a more natural path to make your town seem more realistic would be a solid addition as of the current state. the hammock pwp is nicely surrounded by bushes, but everything in this town is very minimal. the almost-but-not-quite symmetrical path with the illuminated tree and streetlamp is annoying, either go for symmetricality or really focus on not being symmetrical. the three wide path from retail is alienating and annoying. do a 1 wide path either side of bushes, and please!! don't do a 3 wide path up to a bridge.

the courtyard area outside the cute tara palace is sweet, but too large. more flowers, less patterns. inside, tara's house is cute as heck, but feels very boxy. moving the dresser, for example, could open up the room more. the room to the right is a little bland, and you've fallen into the trap of using one set a room. mix furniture together of different types that have similar colours for a better effect. your left room has fallen into the same trap, which is a shame, but the few items you've used outside of the pav? series are a good addition. try matching all the furniture in a house together. upstairs has good design, but average aesthetics.

the campsite and little path to it is super adorable, and the colours work well together here. a few more flowers around the stumps and fire pit would be lovely. the whole lower part of town with tons of houses and all is very clustered and loud. if you plot reset your villagers and made a straight (or nearly straight) path through them all, with little paths like the one to the campsite to each house, it'd be a more solid design. good luck with developing your town further, and have fun!_


----------



## tiiramisu (Apr 10, 2017)

thank you very much for the helpful advices! i'll probably be back here in a month or two after i'm done with everything. i realize i need a lot more demolishing-developing and basically redoing everything, but your review really helps me pinpoint which parts my town is lacking. once again, thank you!


----------



## carp (Apr 10, 2017)

waterfallcrossing said:


> hi! im back and i've finished my town! The dream address is here: 7D00-0017-C82F



*town name:* _mangles_
*dream code:* _7D00-0017-C82F_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _bit of a dodgy town name, but i can vibe with it. your plaza is solid, and the decoration with the trees is quaint. i'm not sure about the huge seas of pink carnations everywhere, but if that's your favourite flower, then so be it. a mixed meadow would be more effective, in my opinion. the path is nice, but a mix of bushes would give some realism to the town. on the town plaza, you could throw in a few weeds to really get the natural vibe, which i think the clovers currently try to convey. the bamboo infront of the town plaza is loud, bold, and a little bit of an eye sore. mix in another pattern or something, whether that be clovers or whatever. i'm not a fan of the 3 wide path to 2 wide path from the town hall, it would look better with a 1 wide path down to retail.

the pink and red rose gardens are cute, but again just need more stuff around them to really put it together. the bridge to nowhere beside the waterfall is a bit confusing, but an almost cute spot to take a picture. if you just used bamboo in the river, it might be a more effective look, but it's a difficult game to try and play. the caf? area is bland, but the wisteria trellis next to it could be the start of something far better, if you develop it more. waltzing upwards, the little path to the pond with geyser is super adorable! a wonderful piece of design, there.

it's a shame you haven't developed the villager area further, i'd love to see some diversity with the houses, or a little zen-vibe village in the corner, but alas. the horizontal bridge to the two houses is super cute, and the trees mixed with one another is a cute touch. kaye's house has a cute exterior, and a non-matching, bland interior main room. upstairs is also confusing. are they about to shoot something a bit inappropriate, or is this meant to be a fashion studio? make it clearer. shrooma's house is sweet, but forced feeling. mix furniture sets together to get a more effective look.

the isolation of merengue was a little odd, i was expecting some ugly villager to be isolated on the beach. the bamboo covering the cliffs is sweet and understated, and amelia☆'s house is nice and snug in the cliff dip. the bulletin board being here is a little odd, but it's a cute vibe. a nice, mansion zen exterior. an interesting effect of houses being on the beach, in my opinion, is the little floor under each house appearing above the house, rather than below. inside, i love the main room, but it feels a bit bright, and clashes because of this. turning all the lights off makes the furniture mix better together. less light is often better than more in rooms with mixed sets! the back room is a completely different theme, which is confusing, but it's nicely put together nevertheless. the right room is cute, but again doesn't match. either strive for a theme or kill it. the fruit baskets could be a little more diversely placed- use some tables, perhaps? the left room is a good attempt at zen symmetry, but needs more stone to make it work. upstairs is bland and has an empty centre of the room, and downstairs the left of the room is very empty. fill these gaps.

the zen bench above the ramp from the sea is cutely placed. the statue fountain and bus stop is a cute touch, but needs more flowers perhaps to make it work. your whole vibe with the pwps on the bottom half town is far more solid than the top half.

thank you for letting me visit your town, good luck with future development!_

- - - Post Merge - - -



tiiramisu said:


> thank you very much for the helpful advices! i'll probably be back here in a month or two after i'm done with everything. i realize i need a lot more demolishing-developing and basically redoing everything, but your review really helps me pinpoint which parts my town is lacking. once again, thank you!



no worries! good luck!


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you! i really appriciate the advice! i know my house is a mess hahaha. And yes, kaye's room is a photo studio/catwalk. Mangles is a weird name, i made it up when i started the game and i guess it stuck. Thank you for all the lovely comments!


----------



## Mari-Golds (Apr 10, 2017)

Hi! Weird request... My town is only.. kind of literally "half-way done"?
(The top half of my town, to keep it simple) Would you like reviewing the top part of my town?

(I ran out of inspiration and am trying to figure out what to do with the rest of my town, so if you've got any ideas for that too, it'd be really appreciated!)

My dream address is  6b00-0010-49f3

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## LadyRainb (Apr 10, 2017)

Carp, you wouldn't mind checking out my dream towns, right? 

*Shamplin: 5A00 - 0026 - D661
Tears:  5E00 - 003A -90DA*

And thanks for this review thread. I'll gonna be visiting towns on the list, too!


----------



## AngelBunny (Apr 10, 2017)

carp said:


> *town name:* _highland_
> *dream code:* _7E00-003F-8198_
> *aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
> *theme:* ★★★★☆
> ...



thank you for the uhh omg i forgot the word XD...insite on my town i will work on it


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 10, 2017)

My town is far from done, but I just HAD to save it today because I had the purple sunset and it's the last day of the cherry blossoms. None of the house interiors are done and the town itself is only 70% done. I don't care how you rate it, but it would be fun to see what you think of my town now  DA in my signature!


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

Mari-Golds said:


> Hi! Weird request... My town is only.. kind of literally "half-way done"?
> (The top half of my town, to keep it simple) Would you like reviewing the top part of my town?
> 
> (I ran out of inspiration and am trying to figure out what to do with the rest of my town, so if you've got any ideas for that too, it'd be really appreciated!)
> ...



i'll happily review just the top half in the comment, and i'll have a look round the bottom for some ideas.

*town name:* _ordon_
*dream code:* _6B00-0010-49F3_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★☆☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★☆☆☆
*comment:* _first up, cute town name. sweet, medieval-ish. the town plaza is very quaint, and the little flowers inside the border wall is sweet. i'll write about a line of words about the bottom of your town. if i were you, i would entirely strip the bottom of your town out, remove all trees, bushes, flowers, patterns etc then remove all the pwps from it. having a blank canvas to start creating from will allow you to develop it far beyond it's current clustered potential. when you have removed everything, plot reset villagers into set positions (in a line, or in positions for strategic paths) so you have an easier time decorating around their houses. good luck w/ that half of town.

walking up, over the vertical bridge, your house is nicely situated, and the path curves nicely around it. a better, more natural way to do the path here could be a mix of stepping stones and clovers, which would work better with the curving style. this curving path leads nicely around the top half of town, and should be continued in the bottom half when you develop it. marisuka's house is cute, but the door and postbox are a little differently styled.

inside, her? house is cute and cottagey, but has a large gap for furniture in the bottom left of the main room. you've also lined your furniture along the edges of the room, rather than trying to bring it in more. embrace the space rather than bordering it. the bin and triforce don't fit in this room, and the clashing woods of the cabin low table and exotic low table next to one another needs to be sorted. the left room, i imagine, is unfinished, but a cute theme to start with. keep using different series, and try remodeling the alpine cart/trolley thing to a pink design. the right room is cute, but offbrand for the cottage-y feel. pick a theme for your house and really run with it. upstairs, a meditative, zen spa vibe is cute, but a very whimsical room for the town. is this the style you want your town to be, or the more natural theme? pick one, and go for it.

the stonehenge pwp is badly surrounded, and you need more of your pink and pastel flowers all around your town, really. pick a colour scheme and go for it. your mushroom circle below the station has been infiltrated by some growing bamboo, perhaps cut it down? the way the little moat to the police station ends so quickly is very annoying to the eye. you could use the white lily, pink lily and white violet combo as your colour scheme throughout, which would really bring your town together. your use of bushes around town is quite poor, as you should be focusing on making the dirt path as thin looking as possible (bushes right against the path) and big buildings such as the police station blended as well as possible into the landscape.

you have a lot of ideas, clearly, but you just need to really go for them. good luck with developing your town further!_


----------



## carp (Apr 11, 2017)

LadyRainb said:


> Carp, you wouldn't mind checking out my dream towns, right?
> 
> *Shamplin: 5A00 - 0026 - D661
> Tears:  5E00 - 003A -90DA*
> ...



i don't mind checking out both, no issue

*town name:* _shamplin_
*dream code:* _5A00-0026-D661_
*aesthetics:* ★★☆☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★☆☆☆
*design:* ★★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _a wintry, cold town. i left my ds on sleep mode for so long it was about 4am when i was walking around, but i imagine it would be beautiful either way. the plaza is nicely decorated, and the outfit a stylish choice. above the plaza, the orange orchard is quaint, and i like the different flowers that work together with the trees. to the right, the two houses of atooo and ati are quaintly placed, and the flowers outside are sweet. i'm not sure about the yellow violets and white pansies, but either way they look alright. atooo's house is very regal and grand, although the post box is a little offbrand. good use of patterns to enclose the house.

inside atooo's house, the main room is a bit confusing in comparison to the exterior. the rough symmetry is nice, and the colours and furniture styles work with one another. the caf? outdoorsy vibe is nice, too. the back room is a mushroom-y forest pub, which is cute but the chairs at the tables could be changed out with other chairs of similar styles, perhaps? the right side room is cute, and the far right is super adorable with all the pink tulips. the caf? vibe throughout this house is a nice piece of consistency. another room, and to the left, no surprise, another caf?. this room feels very empty, despite being rather full. your item placement around the edge of the snow-y food outlet isn't the most creative, and so has created this gangway where it feels so empty. your use of wall items throughout this house is solid. upstairs, and surprise surprise, another cafeteria. this one is very chic and glam, but the regal lamp is a bit dodgy in here, being so white. the white wood and brown wood doesn't go. the gyroids, however, really add to the atmosphere, and make the song feel even more chilling, in a good way, that is. downstairs,
 i like the kitchen, but it feels a bit clean. some more open items of food like a lone pear or a four leaf clover book as a recipe book would be a solid addition. furthermore, for this being a kitchen, there's no where to hang the orders from! get a little bulletin board somewhere in the kitchen.

next door, the ritzy mansion of ati is a stark contrast, and i like the chic modern exterior. inside, the floor doesn't match the room, but the design is a solid piece of classical interior. the various nick-nacks really bring it together. to the right, hotel room #1 is cute, but perhaps refurbish (i don't know if you can, to be fair) one of the suitcases to bring some more realism to the room? the tv on the wall behind the tv on the table/counter is confusing. do we want to watch eastenders and x factor at the same time? a small little comment on the main room again. the gyroid sounds like a little tinging bell sound for service, which i love. alright, moving on to the left room which is a cabana room, but feels so empty! you've got such a huge cluster of items at the bottom and then left the middle of the room completely open. upstairs, it looks like the one little scene from the lord of the rings with the dwarves beds, and is quaint. not sure who would leave a pear on the floor, though.. must be some sloppy guests!

your use of flowers around the campsite is very minimal, which contrasts the orange orchard of before, which is a shame. the cosy placements of the three villager homes at the very top of town is super adorable, but i'm not sure if you are trying to focus on any colour scheme in particular. oh! it's a hacked town, i did not realise at all. the station is cutely done, and the snow patterns are stylish. your curved edge of the corners on the path is a cute touch, but the flower beds are either empty or full to the brim - make up your mind! you've used a lot of different paths in this town, but they all co-ordinate well together. the 3 wide path to 2 wide path scenario below the station is a travesty, and needs to be changed.

the chocolate box village vibe leading to twiggy's house is quaint, but your villager choices could be more cohesive. if this is a snow town, perhaps focus on villagers with wooden houses? here is a guide for villager town houses, if you choose to do this. i think a solid colour scheme throughout this town would really bring it together really well, and give the town a better focus in terms of theme. meena's house is cutely situated along a stepping stone path, and the exterior is minimal but sweet.

inside, i'm not sure. the woods clash quite badly, and you need a new flooring and music player if you do go for all of the lighter wood customisation. the items in this room are very incohesive, much like my terrible spelling.  the back kitchen is cute, but doesn't really scream for attention. make it more exciting by using a range of furniture that isn't the kitchen set, and just the odd item here and there of it. the right room, again, has clashing wood colours, and i think the exotic tables need to go in this scenario. to the left, a walk in wardrobe for kings and queens isn't the most accurate depiction of what i thought this town was about, but is a nicely decorated room. upstairs, the gracie series is blandly put together, and needs other items to support it, and downstairs in the basement, i'm confused by your colour choices. such a dark blue and dark red together, with gold and yellow?
 perhaps not your finest hour of decoration.

the coconut path to the slope is cute, and the rest of the lower half of the town is rather unremarkable, but fine. try and mix flowers like you did with the orange orchard before._

i will have a break 'cause i'm tired till your next town, thanks!


----------



## Chicha (Apr 11, 2017)

Hi, would you mind reviewing my town when you have a chance, please? 

*BWAgency ☾ 5E00-0013-ADE0 ☾ Mayor White 
A Pokemon town based on the anime & manga.*
Backstory in case you're interested before visiting.


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

LadyRainb said:


> Carp, you wouldn't mind checking out my dream towns, right?
> 
> *Shamplin: 5A00 - 0026 - D661
> Tears:  5E00 - 003A -90DA*
> ...



sorry i took so long for this second review i've been lazy busy ;^)

*town name:* _tears_
*dream code:* _5E00-003A-90DA_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★★
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _a spooky, run down, weed filled and withered town. the use of abstract shapes through the bushes, dead trees and smaller trees is a really beautiful effect on the visitor. the cute lil' trenchcoat-y outfit is sweet, if a little odd. it felt very difficult to get out of the town plaza, which is probably my vague mind, but i'd have a second way out if i were you, as hacked towns are always notoriously difficult to navigate around. one's house is simplistic, and the blank design next to her abode is rather ominous. inside, the vibe went from spooky to cutesy in about 3.4 seconds, which is fine, but a little strange to see her house be used in this manner. a tiny bit of ambiguity when it comes to this house would be far better than a fully furnished lodge. to the right, the room is bright, airy and fun, rather than the creepy vibe of outside. to the left is christmassy?
 which is strange, and the colour scheme in this room is fairly flawed. upstairs seems to have the king from kirby's epic yarn on an island getaway, which is cute, but odd in context.

making my way slowly to two's house, the patterns on the ground don't match the grass colour, and the path around ?toile's house seems to die very quickly, with it being unclear of where to go. your use of trash items on the ground is solid. the garden bench is quaint, and at this moment the rain started to fall, and the atmosphere became more bleak.

an attempt at matching the ground colour with the paths has been made beside the caf?, but you're still a little off colour. the continuation of the poem with two's character is nice, but the postbox of her house doesn't match the vibe. inside, two's house is confusing, and there is just a jail cell and a bird cage within. ominous, but confusing. perhaps the bird is bad idek im too tired for this.

continuing over the bridge, i am betrayed by a pitfall! i'm not sure if i was supposed to walk along the ditch to get past the blockade, but i did. the town hall is sweetly decorated, but to no real purpose. the use of double trees and withered flowers throughout really adds to the atmosphere. the path to three's house is clear, without diverting to far from a direct route. the colourful flowers outside, however, are a little odd. her house exterior is sweet yet run down, and indoors another bright, airy room attacks my eyeballs. the start of another poem/phrase with her speech is cute, again. i'm guessing each character has a bad side of some kind in another house. the back room is a spooky store room, a little too run down to be trustworthy! a well made garden shop, however. upstairs continues the same aesthetic very well, and downstairs fashion-esque basement shop is a little creepy with the dolls everywhere, but cutesy.

i had an unnecessary look around the other parts of the top of town, with a very run down vibe with dead trees, more bleak pwps and weeds. leading down across the only available bridge, the other route blocked by bushes and trees, i find myself in a colourful garden pathway that feels very unprofessional compared to the rest of your town. if you just used the white carnations and white and gold roses, it could lead to a more convincing aesthetic, and yet again i find myself stuck with nowhere to go through the bushes. i will go and find a shovel! having to run round the entirety of town and back was rather painful to do, but such is life. 

over the bridge and a dead meadow of wilted flowers is discovered, along with zero's house. the semi-colon design is confusing, but i imagine it has some context. zero's house being so eery and run down fits the town well. inside, a desolate ruin of a house is found with little furniture or colour within. the back room is creepy again, and the happy music in the sea shell makes it practically worse. i'm still not sure of the story, but it's well made. to the right, the room feels more proper yet odd and to the left an empty room is odd, and i believe such a room was in your previous town with the same design, if i'm correct? upstairs, a sort of burial ground of heaven is found, with a charming piece of abstract music played by the gyroids. the bamboo wish tree things are well placed. in the basement, another run down room is found, and i am again confused.

thank you for letting me visit your (slightly confusing) dream town! good luck with developing it further if you decide to!_


----------



## Aquari (Apr 13, 2017)

Here's mine, knock yourself out.

5E00-000F-8C6E


----------



## carp (Apr 13, 2017)

Arize said:


> My town is far from done, but I just HAD to save it today because I had the purple sunset and it's the last day of the cherry blossoms. None of the house interiors are done and the town itself is only 70% done. I don't care how you rate it, but it would be fun to see what you think of my town now  DA in my signature!



for sure! let's see if you've jumped above 2☆'s this time!

*town name:* _azulon_
*dream code:* _5E00-000F-6EAB_
*aesthetics:* ★★★☆☆
*theme:* ★★★☆☆
*colour:* ★★★☆☆
*design:* ★★★☆☆
*overall:* ★★★☆☆
*comment:* _a really atmospheric time to set your town, good choice of the purple sunset. i appreciate the symmetrical bushes, trees and fauna around the plaza, which are all very beautiful. the path choice is solid, and well placed. the villager homes bordering the top of the plaza in a line, with one being plot reset beside the other 3 for mira, are well decorated around, yet don't clash with the path. the ditch and drain designs are cute. arize's house is beautifully decorated, with the contrasting regal purple and gold working well with the red lilies. the bushes and bamboo together really fit the zen vibe here, and the few golden pieces of house work well.

inside arize's house, a boxy house of regal proportions rather than a zen one is a shame, but it is well put together despite this,
 and wall items are used well. the back room is really beautiful, and the furniture is super chic and cottagey. the brick plant thingy behind the chaise lounge is a little glaring for this room. to the right, a confusing room of a walk in wardrobe, makeup suite and bathroom seems to be doing too many things at once to be cohesive, but i love some of the customisations in here! to the left is cute, but confusing for the theme, and upstairs is entirely empty.

making my way upwards, the mix of cedar and fruit tree is solid, and the colour sceme of red and purple on the curving path to link's house is cute, and well put together. his house nicely contrasts the flowers outside and inside i'm guessing inside is a reference to some zelda game as a cute lil' cabin. upstairs is quaint and well done for such limited space, and downstairs in the basement the array of jars is quite ironic as i believe link smashes jars. sorry for my lack of knowledge of this franchise!

the colour schemes chosen throughout the top half of town are well done, and the occasional odd flower here and there throws in a little variety into the mix. the pwps chosen are quaint, and the flower arch with symmetrical villager houses with flowers is super adorable! the station area feels very large, but i like how you've broken it up a little with the gap beside the building. the top left slice of town is so adorable, and feels very village-y in such a small space. i like the fruit trees and flowers, and the path changing is a solid move. the bus stop is also a cute touch. each thing in your town this time round seems to have more purpose than when i last visited. ?ponine's house is cutely situated and i like the pink vibe that starts around and near her home. her house exterior is unfinished, i imagine.

inside the main room is practically empty, but upstairs is nice and full of furniture. again, i'm not sure how well the two sets go together here, but you've kept the dark and the light together. the basement is also empty.

your colour scheme around the town hall is less convincing, and the pathways feel unnecessary and restricting. the caf? is covered with bushes, but could use a tree or two to cover it a little more. the fairy tale vibe beside the retail shop with the fairy bench and pink trees is super adorable, and the clovers make for a nice pathway. zuko's house is huge and dominating to the zen theme, and inside is a little empty, but a wip i imagine. i'm not a fan of the red and black customization, but if you can make it work, then rock it. the other rooms all are unfinished, but upstairs is a solid start to a room.

the piece of town below the river to the right of zuko's house is badly decorated, with the white cosmos and white violets not being integrated with the zen area, and being placed separately rather than together. the pink cosmos and purple tulips around the windmill are super cute. good luck with developing azulon even further!_


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 13, 2017)

carp said:


> for sure! let's see if you've jumped above 2☆'s this time!
> 
> *town name:* _azulon_
> *dream code:* _5E00-000F-6EAB_
> ...



Thank you!  Always so thorough, love it!


----------



## MayorCasper (Apr 13, 2017)

I'd love a review for Mayview! The DA is 5e00-0044-6edc


----------



## Sergi (Apr 13, 2017)

Hmm, I'm curious to know what you think about my town! Here's my DA 4F00-0059-B5AC


----------



## SilkSpectre (Apr 13, 2017)

Just a fan. No DA just yet- just complimenting. You do beautiful reviews and this is a great way to surf through and see what towns I want to visit.  Keep going.


----------



## carp (Apr 14, 2017)

SilkSpectre said:


> Just a fan. No DA just yet- just complimenting. You do beautiful reviews and this is a great way to surf through and see what towns I want to visit.  Keep going.



thank you! c;


----------



## carp (Apr 14, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Hi, would you mind reviewing my town when you have a chance, please?
> 
> *BWAgency ☾ 5E00-0013-ADE0 ☾ Mayor White
> A Pokemon town based on the anime & manga.*
> Backstory in case you're interested before visiting.



*town name:* _bwagency_
*dream code:* _5E00-0013-ADE0_
*aesthetics:* ★★★★★
*theme:* ★★★★☆
*colour:* ★★★★☆
*design:* ★★★★☆
*overall:* ★★★★☆
*comment:* _first up, i was a little overwhelmed with all the backstory, but i'm a simpleton. the plaza is beautifully decorated with patterns, and the early sunset with the falling blossom and pink trees is a cute spring vibe. to the left, the purple and blue checkerboard pattern with different breeds of flowers is a lovely texture to look at, and the various campsite-y pwps are cute, with the clover and grass path being cute additions. the path curving towards the campground is a cute touch. the stump and bush edging is cute. walking down from the town plaza, the cutesy diagonal path leads nicely to the caf? and a cut out board of some pok?mon character. the various colour schemes are separated well with the bushes in between. the inferred pok?ball design on the statue fountain beside may's house is a cute touch! a bigger variety of flowers could be used around her house for decoration, as you did beside the campground, but either way the colours work well together. may's house exterior is very red and fits the landscape.

the main room is a little confusing to a non-pok?mon fan, but i imagine it's supposed to be some sort of reward store/display. a confusing use of items in here, too. the back room seems to have some kind of scoring system with some judges, and the chairs for the audience is quaint. good mix and matching of items to make a semi believable layout. to the right, i am greeted by a familiar sight - a pok?mart! even i can recognise this. to the left is a cute caf? thing, with very zen, traditional vibes. a bigger variety of food on the counters could improve this room. i don't know what upstairs is supposed to be, but it's well put together.
 is this may's accommodation? if it is, perhaps red would be a more fitting colour, as she has a red house. the basement also leaves me rather confused - is this a gym? a training room? why are there fountains in the middle of a training room? lots of questions are unanswered.

the bridge under may's house is cutely decorated. i'm not sure if i have gone the wrong way to find an outfit as of yet, but alas.
 the amazing looking pok?mon battle arena thingy underneath may's house is well made, but a little boxy. however, with the amount of designs a town is allowed, i'm not sure if you could fix that issue. your beach is well decorated and the flowers make a nice little pattern, and the few items along the way are quaint. the egg resembling a pok?mon egg is a clever touch! the colour scheme around the white bench is a little odd, but your villager houses are surrounded well with matching flowers. white's house is cutely situated with the pink castle vibe, but it's a shame the illuminated heart isn't on.

inside is a very clinical feeling reception, which isn't what i expected, nor what matches the exterior, but so be it. the back room seems to be a film set for the aspiring actors and actresses, i imagine. it seems to be more of an idol vibe than an professional acting one. the right side room is very tranquil, but i'm not sure of the relevance in context to the actor's studio. is this supposed to be a room they act in? is the left room a battle train? honestly, i'm so confused by this house and how the rooms are connecting, but i imagine it's just my lack of knowledge holding me back. upstairs feels very empty and box-y, and doesn't really fit the vibe i would imagine living accommodation to offer. downstairs, a concert hall is cute and well put together.

i believe you need more back story to explain how these rooms fit with one another. the playground-esque area at the bottom by the cliffs is cute, but the colour schemes are very odd. black's house is cutely decorated on the exterior, and the area below is fairly identical to the area opposite. inside, the sponsor and helper's house is a bit confusing again, but alas. a nice, classical feeling reception nonetheless. the back room is a nice gym/wrestling ring, which is cute. to the right, a forest is an odd room to have, but it's well made. to the left, i'm guessing black's bedroom is very boyishly decorated, which i would expect. i have no idea what upstairs is supposed to be, but it's nicely decorated- very regal. downstairs is equally as confusing. 

i've now completely run out of space for items to pick up, after walking past the lighthouse, which is nicely situated on the cliff.
 above this, the two villager houses not be symmetrical is a shame, and the hot spring rock pool pwp is cutely placed, but the colours around it are rather odd. a lack of dimension, it seems. a variety of chopped and fully grown bamboo would solve this.
 misty's house is cute, but i'm not sure if the mermaid vibe works with who she was as a character. the colours around her house don't really fit, and the texture of the rose isn't fitting either.

inside, we have a matching main room for the first time! *applause* i love the layout of this room, but the furniture choices are a little weak with the alpine table needing something else on it to really immerse it into this room. the back room is a pain to the eyes but cohesive. i'm guessing this is supposed to be misty's family gym, if i remember the anime correctly, which i doubt i do. the music is fitting. to the right is a cute, oriental vibe, but the cohesion is lost. i'm not sure of the relevancy of an asian style restaurant. this room is wel made, however. to the left, i have the same issue, with a beautiful room not fitting the theme as well as i would have hoped it to. perhaps for future towns, see whether or not you need a fully expanded house before expanding it? upstairs and downstairs in the basement suffer the same fate.

walking upwards, i like the pok?ball mosaic with roses again around the tower, and the red colours here are effective. the town hall being symmetrically surrounded is cute. and, by the station, i feel like a bit of an idiot finding the outfits i should've put on far before. the rest of the town doesn't really have any 'wow' factor, and just feels very solid, without screaming for attention.
 i'm not sure how you could "fix" this, as the one path throughout a town doesn't leave much imagination. kevin's house position also pains me a little.

thank you for having me in your beautiful town, and good luck developing it further!_


----------



## Gruntilda (Apr 14, 2017)

I would love to have you come and critique my town.  I am Mayor Smitty from Meriton and my DA is 4C00 004C 0D87

I have restarted my game about a month ago so I don't have much to work with yet.  I am trying for a Zen look.  TIY should open today and I am looking forward to finally having shrubs to work with.  I am kind of floundering around in areas until a look "clicks" with me.  I am also patiently waiting for my townies to request the rusticy Zenish PWP's I am hoping for.  They all seem to want those modern looking steel things lol.

I would appreciate all and any advice you care to post!


----------



## Chicha (Apr 14, 2017)

carp said:


> *town name:* _bwagency_
> *dream code:* _5E00-0013-ADE0_
> *aesthetics:* ★★★★★
> *theme:* ★★★★☆
> ...



Thanks for the detailed review! All of the houses make a lot more sense if you're familiar with the anime and manga. Each room of the characters' houses directly relate to each character based on their interests or events they've had. 

I do agree on changing up the flower scheme in a few areas. I wish the game allowed for more custom patterns. I used to have a full on path but that sacrificed the personalization so I went with the two tile paths. I got all the villagers long before the update and before I knew of plot resetting but because they're all permanent villagers, it was best to work with what I had. ^^;

Thanks again!


----------



## RainbowPanda (Apr 14, 2017)

Ayyy 
Feel free to review my town! After 2 years, the DA of this place is complete ^^
Outfits are by the train station! The area around Violet's house is a garden that changes to match the season- the main room in her house changes to reflect the season as well. I'm 100% happy with my town, but I'm curious about other opinions too.
Have fun, enjoy your visit c:

DA: 7E00-0018-BB2C


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 1, 2017)

I'd like to see this thread open again


----------

